# Momentane Ohrwürmer



## EGThunder (22. Oktober 2007)

*Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Hallo zusammen,

postet hier einfach Euren momentanen Ohrwurm.

Mason - Perfect (Exceeder)

EG


----------



## Rhenus (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Fancy - slice me nice


----------



## Piy (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

placebo- 36 degrees


----------



## Rhenus (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Noch eines: 

Cab Colloway - Hi-De-Ho


----------



## Malkav85 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Spiritual Front - Slave

gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber ein richtiger Ohrwurm ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Amaranth, Nightwish


----------



## Piy (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

noch aus amsterdam  ^^
die kassierer- haschisch aus amsterdam


btw kommen die am 27.12 ins underground nach köln ^^  ma sehn, vllt bin ich da


----------



## sYntaX (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

All that remains - This Calling


----------



## Dr.Helium (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Spiderbaite - Black Betty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimo (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Cat Stevens - Father and Son


----------



## Stormbringer (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

fischer z - marliese  (kennt hier sowieso kaum jemand)


----------



## rob21 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Graveworm - I need a hero


----------



## der8auer (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

KoRn - Evolution


----------



## ELmia_90 (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

six feet under - amerika the brutal

und 

fergie - big girls don't cry


----------



## Ultimo (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Blondie - Maria


----------



## dr.konkret (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

(ich weiß auch nicht warum, aber: ) James Blunt - 1973


----------



## jetztaber (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> fischer z - marliese  (kennt hier sowieso kaum jemand)



 Einer der Ohrwürmer jener Zeit... (1990) Berlin war auch nicht schlecht!

Ich geb mir derzeit Skinny Puppy mit Optimissed, vom Soundtrack meines Avatars, gefolgt von Apollo 440 mit Stop the Rock und Gwen Stefani mit What you waiting for und Bubble Pop Electric. New Gold Dream von den Simple Minds hat dann natürlich auch was.

Skinny Puppy sind sozusagen die Erfinder des Industrial, reichlich vor The Prodigy und anderen. Als mit dieser Musik Geld verdient werden konnte, wars mit Skinny Puppy leider schon wieder vorbei (wobei sie in Neubesetzung auch gerade wieder die Auferstehung versuchen).


----------



## Piy (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

marilyn manson- tainted love     (naja das lie dis ja nich von ihm, aber egal )


----------



## Eiche (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Spiderbait -Run


----------



## EGThunder (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Blank & Jones - Sound Of Machines

Guter Track, aber bitte das Original und nicht den Remix von 2007. 

EG


----------



## HTS (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Serj Tankian - Empty Walls... bekannte Stimme (System of a Down), gute Musik... läuft auf dem iPod momentan in einer Endlosschleife


----------



## ulukay (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Amon Amarth - speziell das neueste Album "With Oden On Our Side"


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Hmm.....Iced Earth - The Hunter

Ich will Barlow zurück!!!


----------



## Haekksler (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



HTS schrieb:


> Serj Tankian - Empty Walls... bekannte Stimme (System of a Down), gute Musik... läuft auf dem iPod momentan in einer Endlosschleife


joa ! sein album ist klasse


----------



## dr.konkret (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Hmm.....Iced Earth - The Hunter
> 
> Ich will Barlow zurück!!!



Gary Barlow?


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



dr.konkret schrieb:


> Gary Barlow?



LOL 

heute früh im auto.... stevie nicks "stand back"


----------



## CL-Audio! (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Ziggy X - Free Your Mind (Extended Mix)


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



dr.konkret schrieb:


> Gary Barlow?



Nö, Matthew


----------



## Black_Beetle (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Mark Morrison - return of the mack

und das gerade frisch eingetroffene Mixtape 

DJ Said & DJ Nass-R. Mixtape 30.10.07 Radio FG - UBL.mp3

Downloadlink:  

*entfernt*

Hoffe ich mache nichts verkehrtes.


----------



## Piy (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

placebo - slackerbitch


----------



## Intel_Nvidia_Fighter (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Sunshine Live Inc - The Sound Of Revolution


----------



## HTS (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



ulukay schrieb:


> Amon Amarth - speziell das neueste Album "With Oden On Our Side"



Stimmt, Highlight ist meiner Meinung nach "Cry of the Blackbirds", hat ebenfalls den "Ohrwurm-Effekt"


----------



## HTS (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Black_Beetle schrieb:


> DJ Said & DJ Nass-R. Mixtape 30.10.07 Radio FG - UBL.mp3
> 
> Downloadlink:
> 
> *entfernt*



Sorry, aber da sowas normalerweise ein Mix von urheberrechtlich geschützen Werken ist, habe ich den Link entfernt.


----------



## Stormbringer (1. November 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



HTS schrieb:


> Stimmt, Highlight ist meiner Meinung nach "Cry of the Blackbirds", hat ebenfalls den "Ohrwurm-Effekt"



ähm ja... ich hab da mal reingehört, aber ausser gegröhle ist da nix... 

ps: hat jemand die neue riverside schon gehört?  klick


----------



## EGThunder (1. November 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Vengaboys - Superfly Slick Dick

Aus dem ersten Album von 1998. Klasse Track!

EG

Edit: Hat nichts mit den Partyhits > Boom Boom Boom oder We Like To Party < gemeinsam. Das ist richtig schöner Techno/Trance.


----------



## ulukay (2. November 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



HTS schrieb:


> Stimmt, Highlight ist meiner Meinung nach "Cry of the Blackbirds", hat ebenfalls den "Ohrwurm-Effekt"



mir bleibt immer "under the northern star" hängen


----------



## Malkav85 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Im Moment dank dem Samsas Traum Konzert: Nachtmahr - Ein Spiel ^^


----------



## Hitman (3. November 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Bloc Party - Flux


----------



## EGThunder (22. November 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Nach der genialen Qlimax...

Blademaster - One Blade

EG


----------



## The-Pc-Freak-25 (24. November 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

mein momentaner ohrwurm is kool savas mit dem neuen lied tot oder lebendig  eig. höre ich aber auch so pop,r & b und rap  und selten rock weil ich dir texte da meist nicht verstehe  wobei ich rap auch nur höre weil mit der rhytmus (bass und das ganze) in kombination mit einem verständlichen text gefällt (nicht das einige hier direkt schlecht denken über solche musik )

hier der link fürs lied zum reinhören  (lied is nicht ganz so schlimm wie der name)
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2762816


----------



## Soulsnap (30. November 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Bushido - Reich mir nicht deine hand


----------



## danone (30. November 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Walking On The Moon    von  Delano & Crockett ^^


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

"Hotel California" von "The Eagles"


----------



## EGThunder (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Prodigy - Breathe [Schranz Bootleg Remix]

EG


----------



## DerSitzRiese (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

the killers - read my mind


----------



## blueman (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Enrique Iglesias - Do You Know  (Ping Pong Song^^)


----------



## schmodel (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

ich habe nen erzwungenen Ohrwurm-weils andauernd zur Weinachtzeit rum im Radio laüft.Melanie Thornthon-ihr Coca Cola Christmaslied.


----------



## DOTL (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Hmm.....Iced Earth - The Hunter
> 
> Ich will Barlow zurück!!!


 
Oh ja, damit gebe ich dir recht. Besonders die "Live in Athens" macht richtig Laune. Aber nun widmet sich der Kerl ja seiner Aufgabe als Beamter im Heimatschutzministerium...  Bei Iced Earth wäre er mir allemal lieber als der Tom "Ripper" Owens... Zu Judas Priest hat er noch einigermaßen gepasst, aber bei Iced Earth ist das schier untragbar... Hätten sie lieber den Schaffer rausgeworfen als den guten Matt. gruml


----------



## EGThunder (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Headhunterz - Rock Civilization

EG


----------



## Piy (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2597525
kate nash - foundations


----------



## darksplinter (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

höm..diesen hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taUfZRsZ0qU


----------



## Mantiso90 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Nightwish - Amaranth und Cadence of her last breath
Kamelot - Rule the World
The legion of doom - Lolitas Medicine
Rhapsody - Dawn of Victory und Holy Thunderforce^^


----------



## Honk53 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

TNT -AC/DC und Der Graf - Die Ärzte^^


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Mantiso90 schrieb:


> Nightwish - Amaranth und Cadence of her last breath



Hmm, also Amaranth is doch leicht komisch. Viel zu poprockig irgendwie oO

BTT: Sonata Arctica - Fade to Black


----------



## redfalcon (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Nightwish - The Poet and the Pendulum, könnte ich mir wahrscheinlich stundenlang anhören.


----------



## Honk53 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

leider leider dieser^^

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9muADLVPjq8

und auch dieser^^ von den Ärzten^^(is n bissel ekelig aber naja^^)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=aNi3x7C-_wc


----------



## darksplinter (8. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

das hier..endgeil

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xjJXT0C0X4


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (8. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Boah, is der gut O.O


----------



## der_schnitter (8. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Eluveitie - Gaulish War 
werde mir wohl demnächst das Album besorgen *lechz*


----------



## maaaaatze (8. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Das video kenn ich... hat er mir mal über ICQ geschickt. Kenn den von meiner OGame Allianz


----------



## der8auer (8. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Honk53 schrieb:


> leider leider dieser^^
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=9muADLVPjq8


 
Kuschel Song  Ein anderes Verb mit k statt Kuschel wäre passender...


----------



## mhe306428 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Sunrise Avenue - Fayr Tale Gone BAd


----------



## holzkreuz (9. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Hm...
Billy Talent - Perfect World
böhse onkelz - Auf gute Freunde


----------



## Oliver (16. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Goo Goo Dolls - Iris


----------



## Heysi (19. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Ensiferum - Into the Battle
und
Children of Bodom - Silent Night, Bodom Night


----------



## maxwell (19. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjA5faZF1A8


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Sonata Arctica - Kingdom for a heart

Das geht voll ab


----------



## igoroff (19. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Babyshambles - F*ck Forever

und das schon seit Wochenende ^^:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Kh9okdVz0I4&feature=related


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Sonata Arctica - Kingdom for a heart
> 
> Das geht voll ab


Wolf and Raven gefällt mir besser, so zum entspannen...

Tallulah ist natürlich auch nicht übel, für die nicht so gutenMomente


----------



## schmodel (21. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIa3QABoSe0 
das geht momentan im Radio rauf und runter-iss gut


----------



## low- (21. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Vangelis- Conquest of Paradise!
Habe das nochmal ausgegraben  einfach geiler Song


----------



## exxe (21. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Deadmau5 - Not Exactly


----------



## holzkreuz (22. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Der Klingelton aus "Tödlicher Anruf"

Absolut geil


----------



## schmodel (22. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*Samen im Darm*
von den Ärzten


----------



## Genius637 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Ida Corr Vs Fedde Le Grand - Let Me Think About It
Geht schön ab^^


----------



## ShadowAlien (22. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Nachtblut - Nie gefragt


----------



## schmodel (22. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Genius637 schrieb:


> Ida Corr Vs Fedde Le Grand - Let Me Think About It
> Geht schön ab^^


upps..sehn zwar geil in Youtube aus aber der Sound,,


----------



## der_schnitter (22. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Das neue_ In Flames_ Album _A Sense Of Purpose_ hats mir angetan.Wird nun wohl rauf und runter dudeln...


----------



## moonrail (22. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Linkin Park - Leave Out All The Rest
Linkin Park - In Between
Serj Tankian - Lie Lie Lie


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (23. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

grave digger - rebellion
serj tankian is auch hammer


----------



## Honk53 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Knorkator- Alter Mann^^


----------



## Wico (25. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Meiner ist im moment SOKO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=bWA8hw2d2DM



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honk53 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Chad Kroeger feat. Santana - Into The Night


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=S7amYNaPTRI


Find ich voll cool^^


----------



## moddingfreaX (26. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Das Lied aus der Apple MacBook Air Werbung:

Yeal Naim- New Soul
http://youtube.com/watch?v=-YUxbDEPFiM


----------



## exxe (26. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

grad die vorschau für heut abend im TV gesehn....
hab den film zwar nie gesehn (schäm), aber zumindest das lied is geil

Bruce Springsteen - Streets Of Philadelphia
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9L9_8vwx2w8


----------



## jetztaber (27. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Black Sabbath - Paranoid

und habe gerade an DSDS und das Gejammere der Musikindustrie gedacht


----------



## Hard-2-Get (28. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Rocky Horror Picture Show Soundtrack - Time Warp


----------



## igoroff (29. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Club Foot von Kasabian geht (ma wieder) ziemlich ab ^^


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

The Archies - Sugar, sugar 
einfach nur geil


----------



## Hard-2-Get (31. März 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

EAV - Alpenrap

Japp, den kann Ich auswendig


----------



## ugimen (2. April 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

ich mag "Ian Carey Keep On Rising" sehr gern.
ist der erste Ohrwurm den ich gerne jederzeit bekommen könnte

keep on rising


----------



## Mr_Duese (5. April 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Der Soundtrack von Sweeney Todd hängt mir zur Zeit schwer im Ohr


----------



## Fransen (5. April 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Von Linkin Park -->> In the End^^


----------



## ultio (5. April 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*They Say* -> Scars on Broadway (Die Band von Daron Malakian, dem Gitarristen von System of A Down)


----------



## thecroatien (5. April 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Guns'n Roses - Don't Cry oder Bad Obsessions


----------



## holzkreuz (6. April 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Mistreat - Chelsea Girl


----------



## teh kakajwow (14. April 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Staind - Outside

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMiSiTcz5lo


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Hier ist eins der am besten durchkomponiertesten Lieder der letzten 30 Jahre

USA for Africa - We are the world

mit dabei unter anderen

Michael Jackson (Thriller, Beat it, Billy Jean ...) 
Lionel Richie (Hello, Say you say me ...)
Stevie Wonder (I just call to say i love you ...)
Billy Joel (Uptown girl, We didn´t start the fire ...)
Tina Turner (Golden Eye, Simply the best ...)
Kenny Loggins (Footloose, Heartlight ...)
Cindy Lauper (Girls just wanna have fun, Time after time ...)
Bruce Springsteen ( Born in the USA, Streets of Philadelphia ...)
Ray Charles (hit the road Jack ...)
Paul Simon (You can call me Al ...)
Kenny Rogers (??? ...)
Dan Aykroyd (??? ...) der hat hier eine Brille(keine Sonnenbrille) auf 

u.v.m. aber mehr kenne ich vom Namen her nicht 

MFG


----------



## exa (16. April 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

ich hab in letzter zeit immer das im ohr:

Bye Bye Beautiful von Nightwish


----------



## espanol (16. April 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

meine ohrwurmer seit gestern:
Kurt cobain=heart shaped box
Ozzy Osbourne= Dreamer
BKA= =Online durchsuchung (der haut rein  )


----------



## smaXer (16. April 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Berlin no 1 vol 2 - gegen die natur


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. April 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Madcon-Beggin'


----------



## teh kakajwow (16. April 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Bloodhound Gang - Ballard of Chaisey Lain


----------



## holzkreuz (17. April 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Der W. - Liebesbrief


----------



## 2000Miles (18. April 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Gritz- My life be Like


----------



## y33H@ (19. April 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

ATB - Rave Me

cYa


----------



## Player007 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

CCK - Pinball

Gruß


----------



## der8auer (19. April 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Serj Tankian - Sky is Over  http://www.mtv.de/videos/16010272


----------



## <--@ndré--> (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

James Blunt - Goodbye My Lover


----------



## shorty71 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

25 Ta Life
Keepin'It Real

Grüsse shorty


----------



## boss3D (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Numb - Linkin Park

MfG, boss3D


----------



## y33H@ (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*2-4 Grooves - Writing On The Wall*

cYa


----------



## EGThunder (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

The Prophet Vs. Wildstylez @ Qrimetime 2007-2008

EG


----------



## Laskiwitz (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

B O - Kirche


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



boss3D schrieb:


> Numb - Linkin Park



Techno Remix


----------



## JonnyB1989 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Kanye West - Stronger

Die Beats sind der hammer.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Shaggy - Feel the rush 2008


----------



## Elkhife (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Fettes Brot - Erdbeben
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/X3iS2g6Efuw&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/X3iS2g6Efuw&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## HTS (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Ich wechsel grad dauernd zwischen "Run the Show" von Kat DeLuna & Busta Rhymes sowie "This is the Life" von Amy MacDonald... ist ja auch fast die gleiche Musikrichtung


----------



## Special_Flo (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Also ich höre am Liebsten Techno!!! Bzw. Jumpstyle.....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLG143nWd4A
das ist Megastylez - Jump With Me (Springstil Remix)


----------



## EGThunder (9. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Jean Michel Jarre - Oxygene 2

EG


----------



## Gast3737 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

James Blunt - High und Diary of Dreams - O'Brother Sleep...ich weiss ist für manch einen ne gesunde Mischung aber ich mag es summen und nicht aus dem Kopf bekomm...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> James Blunt - High [...]



Rune = Freund! 

Gruß,
André


----------



## boss3D (9. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Techno Remix



Also der Remix von "Numb"  ist voll geil, aber der Remix zu "In The End" trifft nicht so ganz meinen Geschmack ...  
Es lässt sich eben nicht jeder Linkin Park song ordentlich verändern.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Uziflator (9. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Dope-Motivation


----------



## darksplinter (9. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Prinz Pi - 16 bit vs PS3


----------



## Adrenalize (10. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Ich hör grad mal wieder ein wenig "Move".
YouTube - Blast My Desire - Move
und
YouTube - Move - Nobody Reason

Eurobeat geht ins Ohr!


----------



## Potman (10. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Jack Johnson - Good People


----------



## Lucky.Smile (10. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Matt Willis - Crash - Best Version!!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (10. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



boss3D schrieb:


> Also der Remix von "Numb"  ist voll geil, aber der Remix zu "In The End" trifft nicht so ganz meinen Geschmack ...
> Es lässt sich eben nicht jeder Linkin Park song ordentlich verändern.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



So siehts aus 

Topic:
Guru Josh Project - Infinity 2008 (Official Video)


----------



## y33H@ (10. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Seether - The Gift

Nachdem ich diese News getippt habe, lässt mich das nimmer los - obwohl bei mir sonst Elektro die Nachbarn aus dem Bett wummert 

cYa


----------



## DenniRauch (12. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Bullet for my valentone - Tears don't fall


----------



## Taigao (12. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Sido - Herz

Gruß Taigao


----------



## Falk (12. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Die Ärtze: Perfekt 

"Aber warum kanns nicht perfekt sein...." -> das passt eigentlich jederzeit


----------



## f3rr1s (13. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Linkin Park - Crawling


----------



## Gast3737 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

James Blunt - Annie


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

James Blunt - Jerusalem 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Lacuna Coil - Daylight Dancer


----------



## JonnyB1989 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Lady Tom - Soldier Man


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

* verschoben ins Musikforum *

und: Beastie Boys- Paul's Boutique (Klassiker)


----------



## Gast3737 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

James Blunt - Shine On
 habe ich auf der Zugfahrt auf repeat gehabt heisst 52min ein Lied..ich muss ja nachher wieder zurück fahren mit repeat..


----------



## SilentKilla (21. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Scars on Broadway - They Say


----------



## Fabian (21. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Iron Maiden-Age of Innoncence
Judas priest- Night crawler
Bon Jovi-You gibe love a bad name-jippy kanns jetzt endlich komplett aud E-gitarre spielen


----------



## kingminos (21. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Bananaphone scheiß handyklingelton


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Ring, ring, ring, ring, ring, ring, ring, banana phone, bub duby du dub.

Ping, pong, ping, pong, ping, pong, ping, Panana Phone 

Sehr lange durfte ich diesen Wurm mit herum tragen. Gerne an warmen Tagen mit offenem Fenster gehört.


----------



## Lee (21. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Nightwish: Ghost Love Score


----------



## SilentKilla (22. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ring, ring, ring, ring, ring, ring, ring, banana phone, bub duby du dub.
> 
> Ping, pong, ping, pong, ping, pong, ping, Panana Phone
> 
> Sehr lange durfte ich diesen Wurm mit herum tragen. Gerne an warmen Tagen mit offenem Fenster gehört.



Meinst du das? http://bananaphone.andi-h.de/bananaphone.mp3

Hab ich als Klingelton, einfach nur genial  Ich liebe es.... So geil


----------



## TheSomberlain (22. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Ach du kacke, wassn das fürn Lied Oo

aber naja, Ring, ring, ring, ring, ring, ring, ring, ring, Bananaphone xD

Mein momentaner Ohrwurm: Ensiferum -  Iron


----------



## Lee (22. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Ihr seid alle so doof. Als ich heute zum einkaufen gefahren bin habe ich die ganze zeit Banaphone gesummt^^ Wieso habt ihr mich drauf gebracht^^


----------



## klefreak (22. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

das lied ist echt krass, banana phone .... habs mich grad als klingelton reingetan  (passt gut zu meinem SMS Ton (jeeeeehaaaaaaa SMS SMS )


----------



## boss3D (22. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Lee schrieb:


> Nightwish: Ghost Love Score



Nemo und Amaranth sind doch viel besser ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Wannseesprinter (22. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Ja, der Wurm sitzt wirklich sehr tief 

Hier der originale, nicht so übertrieben beschleunigte Ton mit passendem Futter für die Augen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neKXc7pw4go


----------



## Adrenalize (22. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Das gruselige Mädchen aus The Ring ruft übrigens über ein Bananaphone an, wenn man das Video geschaut hat. 
Das Phone war aber schon vorher böse: http://bananaphone.andi-h.de/bananaphone2.swf

Und mein Favorite: Bananaphone vs Badgers


----------



## f3rr1s (22. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

b-tight_-_x-tasy_feat._frauenarzt


----------



## RomeoJ (22. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

DICKE...von Westernhagen...höre ich udn mein Ohrwurm den ganzen Tag..


----------



## AttAx (23. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Paktio - Moving on Stereo


----------



## xTc (23. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

The Beholder and Zany - Bleeding for the harder styles 

Ist die Hymne von: klick


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Mein Ding ist gerade "Die Ärzte" mit Lasse Redn.
Geiler Text. 

YouTube - Die Ärzte - "Lasse Redn" - High Quality


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Sonata Arctica - Tallulah

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbQZkqzh9p8

Und danach Wolf and Raven - zum entspannen 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pioL1uaGJ4M

Und zum Abschluss Equilibrium von Tristania (ist eigentlich mehr so mein Geschmack )
(search for your monsters...)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OK01RmJhIAY


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Hörbar ist derzeit auch für mich die neue Scheibe von Kylie Minogue. Die heißt


----------



## Xerver (24. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Coldplay - Viva La Vida^^(schäm mich ja so-.-^^)


----------



## chris070 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Dúné - 80 Years


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (26. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Remix Techno-Hardcore Unreal Tournament

hehe, sehr gut^^


----------



## EGThunder (26. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Im Moment bin ich wieder voll auf dem Hardstyle Trip und höre Brennen Heart hoch und runter.

Get Wasted und One Master Blade sind die passenden Tracks.

EG


----------



## AttAx (26. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

bin grad voll auf dem oldie trip. zur zeit hör ich " it´s a real good feeling" , interpret fällt mir grad nicht ein


----------



## TALON-ONE (27. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Nicht mehr ganz taufrisch der Song, aber die Lady geht gut ab  
YouTube - Pink - Who Knew Live - I'm Not Dead Tour DVD


----------



## schmodel (29. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mein Ding ist gerade "Die Ärzte" mit Lasse Redn.
> Geiler Text.
> 
> YouTube - Die Ärzte - "Lasse Redn" - High Quality


 
Die Economy Version finde ich* textmässig* noch einen Tick besser 
YouTube - Die Ärzte - Lasse redn (Economy Version)(JIAEV 2007)


----------



## Vln_Thomas (29. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Aerosmith - Ragdoll

und

Jason Mraz - I´m Yours


----------



## Gast3737 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

das sanfte und leise Rauschen der Lüfter...


----------



## Oliver (29. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Guru Josh Project - Infinity 2008 (Klaas Remix)


----------



## schmodel (29. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Naja ,wieder von 
Den Ärzten

YouTube - Ärzte - Nur einen Kuss

das geht rein und nie wieder raus.


----------



## der8auer (29. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Ah geil Oli  

Hab ich heut im Radio gehört und mich gefragt was das fürn Song is.

THX


----------



## JonnyB1989 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

DJ Mikesh - Rausch

Das Lied läuft bei mir midestens 5 mal am Tag. Ich finds eifach nur geil.


----------



## SilentKilla (29. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

3 Tage wach von DJ Lützenkirchen

Zwar ein absolut sinnfreier Song, aber dennoch ein kleiner Ohrwurm


----------



## der8auer (29. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Einer der besten Trance Songs YouTube - JOOP - The Future (Trance Energy 2007 Anthem)


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



der8auer schrieb:


> Einer der besten Trance Songs YouTube - JOOP - The Future (Trance Energy 2007 Anthem)


 
Jep, geiler Sound.


----------



## Gast3737 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Johnny Cash - Hurt 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vSWTgLvxPYc&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vSWTgLvxPYc&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Danke Johnny für jedes einzelne Lied was du aufgenommen hast, danke dafür das du immer ehrlich warst, danke es macht mich unheimlich traurig aber ich muss dieses Lied immer wieder hören...


----------



## moddingfreaX (31. August 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Hab mir gestern mal Clueso-So sehr dabei bei Musicload gezogen! Richtig gut das Album. Mein Ohrwurm und Favorit ist "Barfuß"!


----------



## DenniRauch (1. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Battlefield Theme


----------



## chris070 (6. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Jack Jonsohn - Upside Down


----------



## moonrail (6. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Rammstein - Hilf mir!
Ist einfach gut.


----------



## DenniRauch (7. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

let's see how far we've come von Matchbox Twenty

brutaler Ohrwurm...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*James Blunt - I Really Want You*

Gruß,
André


----------



## Gast3737 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> *James Blunt - I Really Want You*[...]


eigentlich ist jedes Lied von ihm ein Ohrwurm... vor allem die SWR-Aufnahme ist sowas von gut...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (8. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Ich habe dir "Live in London"-Version (iTunes Exclusive). Die ist auch Hammer.
Aber mal schauen - deine Version ist sicher auch geil. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## xTc (9. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

D-Block & S-Te-Fan - Kingdom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raven (9. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Das Lied geht mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf, läuft bei mir grad rauf und runter.
Eluveitie - Inis Mona
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iijKLHCQw5o&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iijKLHCQw5o&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## chris070 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Family Guy Fart Contest Peter vs. Michael Moore


----------



## Elkgrin (10. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Tom Novy - Unexpected


----------



## Wannseesprinter (18. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

U2 - The Sweetest Thing. Ein wahrer Klassiker mit Ohrwurmgarantie.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wfv3lJs5qE


----------



## Wannseesprinter (18. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

U2 - The Sweetest Thing. Ein wahrer Klassiker mit Ohrwurmgarantie.


----------



## boss3D (18. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> U2 - The Sweetest Thing. Ein wahrer Klassiker mit Ohrwurmgarantie.


^^ "This video is not available in your country" ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

What for?

Also bei mir gehts ohne Probs. 

*BTT:*
*Amy Winehouse - Rehab*


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (18. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

jo bei mir auch...hehe 

zack passiert, ich werds net mehr los

greetz


----------



## boss3D (19. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

^^ Wundert mich nicht, dass es bei euch geht. Ihr wohnt ja auch in Deutschland ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

ich finde den Song von Wanted sooo geil xD 

Ich höre dann immer wieder, der Film war auch Spitze 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oRWsqZNJa_M&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oRWsqZNJa_M&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Fabian (19. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Adorned Brood-Sieben Tage lang


----------



## der8auer (19. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - David Guetta - Baby When The Light - Music Video


----------



## JonnyB1989 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Peter Schilling - Terra Titanic


----------



## Honk53 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Helge Schneider-Käsebrothttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MXFD1-DGE0


----------



## heartcell (23. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE

tja das nervt, bekommt man aber nicht aus dem kopf^^


----------



## Honk53 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

lol XD


----------



## bobby (23. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

der neue sacred2 trailer blind guardian is gut


----------



## Honk53 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Peter Fox - Alles Neu


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdtLCfEcPL4


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Honk53 schrieb:


> Peter Fox - Alles Neu
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdtLCfEcPL4



Bää wie kann man nur sowas als Ohrwurm haben


----------



## Honk53 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Bää wie kann man nur sowas als Ohrwurm haben



Peter Fox rult übelst


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Honk53 schrieb:


> Peter Fox rult übelst



Jo wenn du ihm ne anstendige Band verpasst die Ordentlich in die Saiten der Gitarren haun.


----------



## Honk53 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

so wie seeed^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Honk53 schrieb:


> so wie seeed^^



ne die können nur auf der Bühne rummhüpfen....die Gitarre scheint da nur so provisorisch da zu sein


----------



## Honk53 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

SEEED IS TOLL

Thema: Ohrwurm is seeed mit Dickes B


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

InExtremo - Frei zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/e1Lz6rFysCk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/e1Lz6rFysCk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## MarcelRamon (27. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Cranberries - Zombie


----------



## Honk53 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Chris Howland - Hämmerchen 

das is ein schrott xD
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajbUpVuGcjY

und Bonaparte - Too Much^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKolJFvqniQ

alles beides übelst der schrott^^


----------



## xTc (28. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Blank & Jones feat. Anne Clark - Sleeper in Metropolis 3000


----------



## JonnyB1989 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

In Extremo - Aufs Leben


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

The Queen of Rock --> Amy Lee = Evanescence  

Evanescence - My Immertal

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YxQrPXPSVhQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YxQrPXPSVhQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Honk53 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

immer noch bonaparte mit too much
ich kriegs einfach nicht mehr ausm kopf


----------



## Micha-Stylez (29. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

T.I. - Swagger like us


----------



## heartcell (29. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Hey,wir wollen die Eisbären sehn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cd3jkOZRYQU


----------



## Honk53 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YEAH die Eisbären^^ das lied is voll toll


----------



## heartcell (29. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

jo, das find ich allerdings auch
geht mir einfach nicht mehr aus dem kopf


----------



## Honk53 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

bloß gut das is n besserer ohrwurm als bonaparte den ich nich mehr ausm kopp bekomme


----------



## heartcell (29. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

oder , jede zelle meines körpers ist glücklich . . .


----------



## Honk53 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

oh ja xDD


----------



## heartcell (29. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

aber das gränzt schon an perversität, wa?


----------



## Honk53 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

jop is schon schlimm^^


----------



## olsystems (29. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



EGThunder schrieb:


> Im Moment bin ich wieder voll auf dem Hardstyle Trip und höre Brennen Heart hoch und runter.
> 
> Get Wasted und One Master Blade sind die passenden Tracks.
> 
> EG



Denn sollte dir das auch gefallen:

DJ R.A.V.E.N - Techno HS Megamix

Ist doch geil Benchen und Hardstyle hören.... 

LG
olsystems


----------



## heartcell (29. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

JBO - Bejonze
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CJa4I30V6U&feature=PlayList&p=45FE5775E9B1ADF8&index=0


----------



## ShiZon (29. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



MarcelRamon schrieb:


> Cranberries - Zombie


 
Der Song ist geil und das Video erst recht!
Schade das die Band sich aufgelöst hat, von The Cranberries gefällt mir auch Ode To My Family, Promises

Was auch gut kommt ist von Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit

Peter Fox "Alles neu" zählt auch zu meinen Ohrwürmern.


----------



## heartcell (29. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Cora - Amsterdam^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



heartcell schrieb:


> Cora - Amsterdam^^



Ach du schei*e....jetzt hab ich ihn auch  

Man danke Heartcell du Ar....


----------



## heartcell (29. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

@ Fr3@k
tja so is das hier im thread lol rofl


----------



## No1-Obaruler (29. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Mhhh .... mein Dauerohrwum mag vielleicht bissl blöd klingen .....

Bin Riesenanime-Fan, und der Remix des Openings vom Anime Lucky Star hat sich irgendwie im Kopf fest veankert ... *hilfe* ..... obwohl ich sonst nur Rock-Metal hör muss ich mir dass hier mindestens einmal am Tag anhören xD (Der Anfang zieht isch bischen mit ner Minute, aber danach .... au wei, *süchtig*) : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8gji6hdN-c&feature=related

Im Video sind einige gifs von 4chan.org verwendet worden, schön stumpf anzusehen


----------



## Medina (29. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Mein momentaner Ohrwurm ist von machinae Supremacy - Zogrim ate my hamster, vor allem der 2te Teil vom Song hats mir angetan^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ESe8rGFBvY

Das ist zwar nen WoW Vid (ein recht unspektakuläres) aber war das einzige auf youtube mit dem song^^


----------



## Honk53 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Die Ärzte - Samen im darm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNi3x7C-_wc&feature=related


----------



## Sesfontain (30. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Linkin Park -Figure 09


----------



## heartcell (30. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Billy More - Up & Down


----------



## Riezonator (30. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Sesfontain schrieb:


> Linkin Park -Figure 09



das wollte ich gerade posten *lol*

hamma song


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Sailormoon  

Geht voll ab..... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u00Iyk5zXZU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u00Iyk5zXZU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Hört es euch an....übel hamma beat


----------



## heartcell (30. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Sailormoon
> 
> Geht voll ab.....
> 
> ...


du hast es voll drauf


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



heartcell schrieb:


> du hast es voll drauf



Hastes dir schon angehört?


----------



## heartcell (30. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

hab ich früher nur geschaut^^
kenn ich auswendig


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



heartcell schrieb:


> hab ich früher nur geschaut^^
> kenn ich auswendig



Hehe geil 

Aber haste auch das geguckt? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wVpqsgbnh44&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wVpqsgbnh44&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Auch verdammt geiler Ohrwurm


----------



## heartcell (30. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Hehe geil
> Aber haste auch das geguckt?
> Auch verdammt geiler Ohrwurm


ich habs manchmal gesehen, aber der sailer moon sound is der geilste^^


----------



## Honk53 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Yeah doremi und sailormoon die mucke geht übel ab^^ kann ich immer noch mitsingen


----------



## boss3D (30. September 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Ich habe den Song heute in der Freistunde bei einem Kumpel gehört und seitdem geht er mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. Ich habe ihn sogar schon gesaugt ... 

The Fray - How To Save A Life

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Teslatier (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Im Augenblick ist es "Lonesome Train" von Damage Done By Worms (auch ein Ohrwurm)


----------



## No1-Obaruler (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Honk53 schrieb:


> Yeah doremi und sailormoon die mucke geht übel ab^^ kann ich immer noch mitsingen


Muss zu meiner Schande gestehen - ich auch, obwohl die Serien aus heutiger Sicht voll schlecht sind, aber so hat halt angefangen ..... als Anime-Fan muss man alles mal gesehen haben  Aber Ohrwürmer sind die Openings dieser beiden trotzdem, besonders die Remixes xD


----------



## xTc (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Francesco Zeta mit Fairyland 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EszbR7NHwWY


Wenn es nicht gerade so spät wäre - ich möchte nicht das die grünen vor der Tür stehen.


----------



## Katamaranoid (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Genesis/Disturbed: Land of Confusion

Disturbed: Facade

disturbed is find ich ne hammergeile band...  und Phil Collins is n hammer sänger.....^^


----------



## Riezonator (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich habe den Song heute in der Freistunde bei einem Kumpel gehört und seitdem geht er mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. Ich habe ihn sogar schon gesaugt ...
> 
> The Fray - How To Save A Life
> 
> MfG, boss3D



jo nice song der bei Scrubs auch mit am start und da passt der hammer rein


----------



## boss3D (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Riezonator schrieb:


> jo nice song der bei Scrubs auch mit am start und da passt der hammer rein


Echt, bei Scrubs kommt der vor? Ist mir noch garnie aufgefallen, aber ich finde den Song auch sehr nice _(wurde mittlerweile schon aufs Handy gespielt) _... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Riezonator (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

so da is es

YouTube - The Fray - How To Save A Life (featured on Scrubs)


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Polarkreis 18 - Allein Allein (Official Video)

Polarkreis 18 - Allein Allein..ein Lichtblick am verregneten Pop-Himmel.(ausser unsere Erfurter Northern Lite natürlich)

ohne Worte es ist geil!


----------



## EGThunder (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Jan Hammer - Crockett's Theme

Ganz schlimmer Ohrwurm... ansonsten wenn ich Hardstyle höre im Moment dieser Track...

YouTube - Luna & Dutch Master - The Scene (Preview)

EG


----------



## heartcell (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Need For Speed 2 OST - Menu Theme

übel alt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



EGThunder schrieb:


> YouTube - Jan Hammer - Crockett's Theme
> 
> Ganz schlimmer Ohrwurm... ansonsten wenn ich Hardstyle höre im Moment dieser Track...
> 
> ...



Oja Crocketts Theme sau genial  

Alter da kommen Gefühle hoch


----------



## taks (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

wer kann mitsingen (mit der richtigen tonlage)  


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdiTEYhLauM


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

@taks: Wo soll das Problem sein?! 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Honk53 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0DuoLDA3no


----------



## boss3D (13. November 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Da werden Erinnerungen wach ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvB1dALcwJI

Mir geht Enya - Adiemus, das Friedenslied für 9/11 nicht mehr aus den Ohren, seit ich es gehört habe. Unverwundbarkeit weg, oder nicht - für mich bleibt die USA neben Österreich das großartigste Land auf diesem Planeten.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. November 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

allgemein ist Enya eine geile Sängerin, May it be finde ich auch richtig hammer (war auch in Herr der Ringe). 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rvFjtPo0E-s&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rvFjtPo0E-s&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Die Stimme...das ist so geil...wenn ich das Lied höre krieg ich gänsehaut


----------



## Honk53 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> allgemein ist Enya eine geile Sängerin, May it be finde ich auch richtig hammer (war auch in Herr der Ringe).
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rvFjtPo0E-s&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rvFjtPo0E-s&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> Die Stimme...das ist so geil...wenn ich das Lied höre krieg ich gänsehaut


Du kriegst Hummeltitten und keine gänsehaut:p
ich find se nich so gut aber naja jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack


----------



## boss3D (13. November 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Die Stimme...das ist so geil...wenn ich das Lied höre krieg ich gänsehaut


Jap, aber Adiemus passt einfach zu 100 % zum 9/11-Video. Ohne Video ist der Song unspektakulär, aber in Verbindung mit dem Video sorgt der dafür, dass alle Erinnerungen wach werden und der Schrecken unfassbar wirkt ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. November 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Honk53 schrieb:


> Du kriegst Hummeltitten und keine gänsehaut:p
> ich find se nich so gut aber naja jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack



Ne Gänsehaut. Du hast da keine Ahnung


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (20. November 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

alles rund um frontline assembly. immo nich direkt nen ohrwurm. und alte the cure platten (1980/83 )


----------



## bobby (22. November 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Texas - I Don't Want A Lover



das ist immer noch eins von meinen ohrwürmer


----------



## B4umkuch3n (22. November 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Gummibärenbande Deutsches intro.avi

und noch ein anderes was ich auf ner party gehört hab aber lieber nicht sage weils vllt net ganz astrein ist


----------



## <--@ndré--> (22. November 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2qfoPTYD1E

*Stanfour - In Your Arms*

Gruß,
André


----------



## bobby (22. November 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> YouTube - Gummibärenbande Deutsches intro.avi
> 
> und noch ein anderes was ich auf ner party gehört hab aber lieber nicht sage weils vllt net ganz astrein ist



hehe der albtraum was für kinder klar wußte gar net das soviele hier sind hehe


----------



## B4umkuch3n (22. November 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



bobby schrieb:


> hehe der albtraum was für kinder klar wußte gar net das soviele hier sind hehe


komm das is doch ma endgeil
selten sowas geiles gehört
vllt noch chip und chap aber sonst oder ne duck tales is auch geil


----------



## Cionara (22. November 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Ghetto Gospel


----------



## Mojo (22. November 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - David Guetta & Chris Willis - Love Is Gone - Music Video


----------



## bobby (24. November 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

noch ein ohrwurmerle von mir schade hört man zu selten
YouTube - Big Country - Look Away (HQ)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. November 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzMkcDgm-T4

Ich hasse das lied, es geht mir aber seid tagen nicht aus dem kopf -.-!


----------



## Honk53 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Giana Nanini - Bello E Impossibile


----------



## speedstar (25. November 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Ich oute mich mal:

Kate Perry - Hot 'n' Cold


----------



## boss3D (25. November 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



speedstar schrieb:


> Kate Perry - Hot 'n' Cold


Oh mann, du hast mir was angetan ...  

Mir geht das Lied nicht mehr aus dem Kopf und bei Youtube läuft es jetzt jede frei Minute. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Katamaranoid (25. November 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jsIjxfoeQCE&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jsIjxfoeQCE&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

children of the damned from iron maiden ^^
thx @Fr3@k


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. November 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> YouTube - Iron Maiden - Children Of The Damned Download Festival Live
> 
> children of the damned from iron maiden ^^
> 
> ...



Du musst den "embedded code" von den Videos nehmen, nicht den Link. Der Code steht rechts neben dem Video. Diesen Code fügst du mit dem Youtube-Button ein  

Gruß


----------



## boss3D (26. November 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

@ Katamaranoid
Einfach die Zahlen und Buchstaben, die ganz am Ende des Links stehen, einfügen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z4xmxb9K8RI&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z4xmxb9K8RI&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

dieses Lied will mir nicht aus den Kopf, warum nicht weil sie heiss ist...
Sie hat was in der Stimme was man Faszination und Talent nennt..


----------



## boss3D (27. November 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

^^ We`re sorry, this video is no longer available ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. November 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

bei mir gehts


----------



## Gast3737 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

bei mir geht es auch...die Dame heisst übrigens Taylor Swift..


----------



## der8auer (29. November 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Geniales Lied und das Video ist einfach nur 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABqh9N-Mw5E


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. November 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Die musik is nich meins, aber Video is ja mal nur LOL^^ xD


----------



## boss3D (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Seit ich den Song das erste Mal am Ende von Undercover gehört habe, geht der bei mir nicht mehr raus ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAkbnbkaHWM

MfG, boss3D


----------



## kays (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*Kings of Leon - Sex on Fire* 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_Zh5mXvkaMk&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_Zh5mXvkaMk&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## chosen (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TERyxFfMqDk&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TERyxFfMqDk&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Linkin Park Projekt Revolution Breaking the Habit live@berlin08:
YouTube - Linkin Park 27.06.08 Berlin Chester-Breaking the Habit
ich stand ca in der unteren linken bildecke


----------



## boss3D (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Wolltest du uns bloß das Video zeigen, oder was soll daran ein Ohrwurm sein?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



boss3D schrieb:


> Wolltest du uns bloß das Video zeigen


 das auch, wenn man es in dierekt sieht


boss3D schrieb:


> , oder was soll daran ein Ohrwurm sein?
> 
> MfG, boss3D


genau das ist mein ohrwurm


----------



## B4umkuch3n (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Push It To The Limit (Scarface) - Paul Engemann


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9KnuJZkBjg

is eigentlich voll nicht meine muke, aber geht mir nicht aus dem kopf


----------



## B4umkuch3n (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

das video will bei mir nicht
this video is no longer available


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

komisch bei mir gehts-.-

aber hier mal der direkte link YouTube - Guru Josh Project - Infinity 2008 (Official Video - Klaas Vocal Edit)


----------



## B4umkuch3n (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

das haben wir in sport immer gehört
ist schon nen schlimmer ohrwurm


----------



## BamBuchi (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

das is geil !

YouTube - Keep On Moving Fast And Furious


!!! das geht mir nicht ausm Kopf/ohr xDD das video is auch noch sau geil^^
aber ich fand  2fast2furious bessa


----------



## boss3D (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> komisch bei mir gehts-.-
> 
> aber hier mal der direkte link YouTube - Guru Josh Project - Infinity 2008 (Official Video - Klaas Vocal Edit)


Ist wirklich ein Ohrwurm. Aber echt nicht schlecht, der Song ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Mr_Duese (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=GulQZC462qc

Saugeil


----------



## der8auer (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SZDatZx0xE


----------



## boss3D (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

^^ Ich schätze mal, dir gefällt eher das Video, als die Musik ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Sash (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Silly Feat. Stefanie Kloß - Vollmond [LIVE]

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=CE0NtsRqd7k&feature=related
^^einer der besten von silbermond, leider nie als single rausgekommen, nur als b-side.


----------



## BamBuchi (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Kanye West - Love Lockdown


!


----------



## Gast3737 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Katja Maria Werker - What the Bird said

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fkMfxUb523U&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fkMfxUb523U&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

@ der8auer :   Wer ist das (also Interpret) und wie heist das lied ? ?   Ist ja n1  kann man schöne mixxes machen  

@ boss3D :   Wenn nich ? ? ?  sind doch echt niedlich die "Bunnys"   


Was aber auch cool ist  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kJCiKCXQBIc&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kJCiKCXQBIc&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


oder  was um meilen besser ist 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jodwZTEqJa0&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jodwZTEqJa0&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## boss3D (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



TowLy_das_Handtuch schrieb:


> @ boss3D :   Wenn nich ? ? ?  sind doch echt niedlich die "Bunnys"


Jo, finde ich auch. Mich hat es nur gewundert, dass das unter "Ohrwürmer" zu finden ist ... 

_PS: Es sollte wohl heißen: *Wem* nicht?_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



boss3D schrieb:


> _PS: Es sollte wohl heißen: *Wem* nicht?_
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Deutsche Sprache schwere Sprache   oder nich ? ?  ^^  Naja das lied ist ja auch geil


----------



## Pr0schtH0rscht (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Rock the House    Lieblings DJ

Mfg.


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Alesha Dixon - Boy does nothing


----------



## BenF (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Kalmah -  Heritance of Berija


----------



## orca113 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

this is the life 

Weiß grad nicht wie sie heisst die wunderschöne Schottin


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

The Killers – Human

Ist zwar sehr poppig, hat mich aber direkt geflasht. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



orca26 schrieb:


> this is the life
> 
> Weiß grad nicht wie sie heisst die wunderschöne Schottin




Amy MacDonald ...

Das ganze Album ist der oberhammer.


----------



## EGThunder (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Im Moment Blink-182 - Adam's Song

YouTube - Blink-182 - Adam's Song (High Quality)

EG


----------



## boss3D (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*Aloha From Hell - Walk Away* _(Link)_. Mittlerweile geschätze 100 Mal in der RTL-Werbung gehört und daher ein Ohrwurm ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



boss3D schrieb:


> Mittlerweile geschätze 100 Mal in der RTL-Werbung gehört und daher ein Ohrwurm ...



Da sprichst du was an (RTL). Ich find deren Werbung eh immer übertrieben. =P

@Topic: *Rihanna - Disturbia*

Gruß,
André


----------



## boss3D (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Da sprichst du was an (RTL). Ich find deren Werbung eh immer übertrieben. =P


Ich habe das mit "Ohrwurm" aber positiv gemeint. Ich finde den Song echt nicht schlecht und durch die Werbung bin ich eben darauf gekommen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Filico (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Eben grad erst für mich entdeckt: "The Hum Melody" von Robbie Rivera


----------



## [THM]Zany (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*Mew - Apocalypso*

YouTube - Mew - Apocalypso


----------



## Monocus (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*Supertramp - Fool´s Overture

Journey - Patiently
* 
(wechseln sich ab )


----------



## ShrinkField (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Hoffe es sind ein paar Atzen hier unterwegs 

Der Song von den 257ers ist wirklich der Burner, die Hook ist wirklich ein Ohrwurm, ist zwar nicht ganz ernst der Song aber trotzdem pump ich ihn jeden Tag

YouTube - 257ers - Farmer


----------



## Sash (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Bozo der Boss - Ich bin der Farmer
^^wenn schon dann das original. naja eigentlich is das original ja informer von.. ka wie der hieß.


----------



## ShrinkField (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Sash schrieb:


> YouTube - Bozo der Boss - Ich bin der Farmer
> ^^wenn schon dann das original. naja eigentlich is das original ja informer von.. ka wie der hieß.



hehe auch geil..oldschool mäßig angehaucht


----------



## orca113 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Flogging Molly-if i ever leave this life alivenerv


----------



## CrashStyle (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Bushido feat. Karel Gott - Für immer jung (Official Video)


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich habe das mit "Ohrwurm" aber positiv gemeint. Ich finde den Song echt nicht schlecht und durch die Werbung bin ich eben darauf gekommen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Sry, falls ich mich falsch ausgedrückt habe.
Ich finde den Song auch nicht schlecht, mit "übertriebener Werbung" meinte ich, dass die ihre "Free-TV-Premieren" hypen wie wir die HD4870 1Gig. 

Sieht man ja daran, dass bei jedem Anfang einer neuen Werbepause "Scrat" statt einer Nuss ein Geschenk sucht. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## The_Rock (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Blind Guardian - Sacred (Soundtrack zum Spiel)
YouTube - Blind Guardian - Sacred [FULL SONG | INGAME CONCERT]

Die Musik find ich besser als das Spiel selbst  (Sacred 2 is natürlich gemeint )


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Hammerfall - Hearts on Fire 

Das geht nimmer aus mein Kopf raus und ich muss es ständig hören  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k25X8RAjJ00&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k25X8RAjJ00&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Philster91 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Total ätzend  und ich krieg es nicht raus ausm Kopf.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6phx7vqV3As


----------



## EGThunder (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxu6iQ28arw

September - Cry for you

EG


----------



## Mojo (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/y-LhyAVzDBI&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/y-LhyAVzDBI&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Katy Perry - Hot'n'cold


----------



## Sash (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - EasyRider - Early morning wake up call - Flash & the Pan
^^kult..


----------



## Sash (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=_r0n9Dv6XnY
^^ohrwurm aus meiner jugend...


----------



## moddingfreaX (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Was mir grad richtig gut gefällt:

Kings of Leon - Sex on Fire
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHhhcKxflMY

und

Mando Diao - Dance with Somebody
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9rLqHBaxBg


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Katy Perry - Hot'n'Cold


----------



## sYntaX (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Allein allein
allein allein

von Polarkreis 18


----------



## AMD64X2-User (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Eisblume "Eisblumen"

Is zwar ein Ohrwurm aber ein super Titel!!


----------



## hallihalli92 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Blind Guardian - Mirror Mirror

YouTube - Blind Guardian - Mirror Mirror Live


----------



## HowDee (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Satyricon - King

YouTube - SATYRICON - King (OFFICIAL VIDEO)

Bestimmt nicht jedermanns Geschmack, aber jedem das seine


----------



## lancelot (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



HowDee schrieb:


> Satyricon - King
> 
> YouTube - SATYRICON - King (OFFICIAL VIDEO)
> 
> Bestimmt nicht jedermanns Geschmack, aber jedem das seine



Sorry da kann ich meinen Nacken nicht mehr halten

Dimmu Borgir - Mourning Palace

YouTube - Dimmu Borgir - The Mourning Palace (official)


----------



## Sash (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Pink Floyd-Wish You Were Here (live)


----------



## willy (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

einfach unglaublich geil xD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c2pmVwFryV8&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c2pmVwFryV8&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## schub97 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

lambada(kaoma) und das nur weil jemand am anfang verstanden hat:jo der bus is voll.hört mal genau hin:YouTube - Kaoma - Lambada


----------



## HowDee (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

heute ist es:

Behemoth - Conquer All

YouTube - Behemoth - Conquer All


----------



## Flotter Geist (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Golden Earring - Radar love
YouTube - Golden Earring - Radar love


----------



## Honk53 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzYxWq2lQeo


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Eigentlich is das nicht meine musikrichtung, aber is son gute laune lied 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9rLqHBaxBg


----------



## oetzi (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Piebald- Long Nights


----------



## No0dle (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n34bK7oGwOA


----------



## Jami (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Maria Mena - Just hold me
Kira Willey - Colors (das Lied aus der DELL-Werbung  I am greeeeeeeen today ..... )


----------



## blackwusel (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

so richtig schön laut im auto, dnb eben...

Dj Fresh - Gold Dust

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UIri4w3OMQ

wieso funktionieren bei mir eigentlich diese tags nicht? ob youtube oder bilder -.- grr


----------



## chris070 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Rise Against - Prayer Of The Refugee


----------



## Ich 15 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=d8gA9F9Hd9o&annotation_id=annotation_394481&feature=iv


----------



## ForgottenRealm (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Sarah McLachlan - River


----------



## fehe.dr (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

@luca toni song ... bin zwar kein bayern fan ... aber geil 

meine fav #9 trägt jemand den die deutschen seit dem em finale wahrscheinlich ni mehr leiden können


----------



## Elkgrin (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Cazals - Somebody Somewhere

Gänsehautfeeling pur

fu Einbetten auf Anfrage deaktiviert -.-


----------



## CeresPK (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

das theme zu Mirrors Edge geht mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf 
Gametrailers.com - Mirror's Edge - Music Video HD


----------



## Sash (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - SILBERMOND - IRGENDWAS BLEIBT (Exclusive Official Clip)
^^neuer song..


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



CeresPK schrieb:


> das theme zu Mirrors Edge geht mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf
> Gametrailers.com - Mirror's Edge - Music Video HD



Das lied heißt doch still-alive oder?


----------



## Deamond (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Time of Dying - Three Days Grace

@ Fr3@k: Ja, es heißt "Still alive" Den Song hatte ich bis gestern noch als Ohrwurm xD


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Amy MacDonald (Cover _The Killers_) - Mr. Brightside

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7FyuXCChSs


----------



## Woohoo (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Das Leben ist ein Handschuh - Die Kassierer


----------



## Wannseesprinter (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

The Cure - Lullaby
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEx7pkmFc6s


----------



## Sash (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lrA77JZbVI


----------



## Gast3737 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j15Uee_mL3A&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j15Uee_mL3A&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

The Ink Spots - I don't want to set the World on Fire..


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

ROFL.TO : Wer hat nichts zu feiern? FC BAYERN! Video 

Voll der geniale Ohrwurm


----------



## Astaroth (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEngyT83o_0

Jan Hegenberg - Des Gamers Schlaflied

einfach ein genialer Song


----------



## Mojo (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VVmdeFMIk5E&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VVmdeFMIk5E&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Sweet leafy lady, lass uns auf dein Zimmer gehn. Leg mich übers Knie Marie Juana ich will die Sterne sehn...

Geht mir einfach nichtmehr aus dem Kopf.


----------



## Schmocki (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Absolute - Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## Gast3737 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fiJ-MDiwN2g&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fiJ-MDiwN2g&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

James Blunt - Shine on...kisses to James


----------



## boss3D (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*U2 - Sunday, bloody sunday* ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFM7Ty1EEvs

MfG, boss3D


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*the killers - when you were young*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mkkE7yDXr6g&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mkkE7yDXr6g&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Adrenalize (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> ROFL.TO : Wer hat nichts zu feiern? FC BAYERN! Video
> 
> Voll der geniale Ohrwurm


Pfft, Der Neid der ewigen schlechten Verlierer. Mir samma Rekordmeista!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Pfft, Der Neid der ewigen schlechten Verlierer. Mir samma Rekordmeista!



Mir doch egal, ich find das Lied geil ^^ 

Ich hasse Fussball, mir doch wurst welches Team runtergemacht wird 
Das Lied ist saugenial


----------



## Honk53 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Pfft, Der Neid der ewigen schlechten Verlierer. Mir samma Rekordmeista!


und das werden wir dieses jahr nochmal beweisen^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Honk53 schrieb:


> und das werden wir dieses jahr nochmal beweisen^^



Wieso wir? Biste in der Mannschaft


----------



## Honk53 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wieso wir? Biste in der Mannschaft


lol mensch das sagt man so wenn man Fan is und sich als teil der mannschaft sieht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Honk53 schrieb:


> lol mensch das sagt man so wenn man Fan is und sich als teil der mannschaft sieht



so ein Schmarn


----------



## Honk53 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> so ein Schmarn


kommt schon mal vor^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzYxWq2lQeo


----------



## Uziflator (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Ich hab leider einen, den ich eigentlich garnicht mag,er geht aber nicht mehr aus meinen Kopf.

YouTube - Britney Spears - Circus


----------



## non_believer (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Im Moment geht mir von Eisregen ein Lied nicht aus dem Kopf was ich hier leider nicht nennen darf. Aber es hat was mit Licht zu tun.


----------



## Sash (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

wieso darfst du das nicht nennen?


----------



## non_believer (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Weil die CD indiziert ist und ich nicht weiß ob ich dadurch Ärger bekommen würde wenn ich das hier schreibe.


----------



## iceman650 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - DYING FETUS - One Shot, One Kill

das is vielleicht krank wenn man sich beim grölen dieses liedes in der schule etc erwischt oder erwischen lässt...


----------



## BeerIsGood (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Hat halt jeder seine eigene Lieblingsmusik...


----------



## Elkgrin (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtA7YIFapnY


----------



## non_believer (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Das hab ich letztens bei jemanden auf der myspace Seite gehört und fand da auch gleich super!


----------



## Zlicer (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

bushido - apres ski     und      Stadt der Engel


----------



## Lucky.Smile (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/55oYRymeZT8&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/55oYRymeZT8&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>


----------



## davidenine (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Lady Gaga - Pokerface (Sunkidz Remix)


----------



## EGThunder (14. März 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Mondotek - Alive oder Steve Murano - Passion

Zwar nicht die aktuellsten, aber Ohrwürmer auf jeden Fall.

EG


----------



## orca113 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Ist zwar irgendwie warscheinich ungewöhnlich aber:

Die Titelmeodie von "Spiegel TV" das ist ein klassisches Stück so weit ich weiß von Wagner. Overtüre zu "Rienzi"

schön. Aber nur dieser kleine Part. Wagner hat schon ****** bekloppt gemacht...


----------



## roadgecko (15. März 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

* Ohrwurm Alarm*  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3vWm47yPLGc&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3vWm47yPLGc&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>

Das geht mir irgendwie auch nicht mehr aus dem Kopf 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xHw5T4_JmmM&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xHw5T4_JmmM&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## Zoon (15. März 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eifXFmLzU3g&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eifXFmLzU3g&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## non_believer (16. März 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

ABC "Is there an Exit?"  

Geht mir im Moment nicht aus dem Kopf....


----------



## orca113 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Biffy Clyro - Mountains



YouTube - Biffy Clyro - Mountains


----------



## iceman650 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

http://www.lastfm.de/music/Pete+Green/_/I+haven't+got+a+Myspace+because+Myspace+fucking+sucks
(rechts zum anhören)

I haven't got a myspace because myspace fuckin' sucks. genialer titel nur akustisch. sehr geil


----------



## boss3D (24. März 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*MANDO DIAO - DANCE WITH SOMEBODY*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9rLqHBaxBg

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Beat84 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Stefano Prada & Rockstroh - To the Moon


----------



## <--@ndré--> (26. März 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*Jason Mraz - I'm Yours *


----------



## Monocus (26. März 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*Free - I´ll Be Creepin' (live)*

Das hab ich schon seit gestern Abend im Ohr


----------



## Goway (26. März 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Den ganzen tag mth.house Shoutet FM online radio 
Bringen einfach die geilste musik.


----------



## MB-present (26. März 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

- gelöscht -


----------



## roadgecko (26. März 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/76HcLEunsws&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/76HcLEunsws&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## enterthephil (31. März 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Momentan , bei mir etwa schon nen gutes Jahr ein Ohrwurm
Tv on the Radio - Wolf like me


----------



## *kira* (7. April 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Ich sing nicht mehr für dich- Doreen u. Fler
und Uschi Bloom sklaven der liebe xD Warum kam das nur mal im Fernsehen??Jetzt heftet es an mir wie eine zecke


----------



## Dustin91 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Abiiiiiiii, Abiiiiiiii, Abiiiiiiii, Ohhhhhhhhhh.......

Das haben die Abiturienten letztens dauernd gesungen.
Das geht mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf


----------



## roadgecko (9. April 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Abiiiiiiii, Abiiiiiiii, Abiiiiiiii, Ohhhhhhhhhh.......
> 
> Das haben die Abiturienten letztens dauernd gesungen.
> Das geht mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf



Momentan bin ich entwurmt ^^

@ Dusti91 Geiles Ava (das musste mal raus  )


----------



## Bigyeti (10. April 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Wake up with a smile von Consumed.

Normalerweise höre ich sowas ned, aber das hat mich über einen Korb "hinweggetröstet"^^


----------



## no_RIB (12. April 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Right Round Ft. Keyshia by Flo Rida

ahh bekomme es einfach nicht mehr aus dem Kopf :"You spin my head right round when you go down"....


----------



## Bigyeti (12. April 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

The Mirror's Truth von In Flames, aber ned das Original , sondern die Instrumentalversion von Schehf^^
Schehf - The Mirror's Truth


----------



## SLIKX (12. April 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

das gleiche wie no_RIB


----------



## no_RIB (12. April 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

@Basti0708, jaa das ist sehr hartnäckig

Aber mal so ne andre Frage, kann es sein, dass die Beiträge hier nur teilweise oder garnicht gezählt werden? Oder ist das nur bei mir so ??


----------



## bobby (12. April 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

das hier               YouTube - Angels


----------



## SLIKX (13. April 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

!!!Pitbull feat. Lil Jon- Krazy!!!


----------



## 8800 GT (13. April 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

You found me von the Fray. Ich find das Lied einfach nur geil:YouTube - The Fray - You Found Me (with lyrics) + HQ
YouTube - The Fray - You Found Me - Acoustic


----------



## no_RIB (13. April 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Eminem - We Made You [UNCENSORED]


----------



## Elbsurfer (14. April 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - kings of leon / Sex on fire


----------



## Ratty0815 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Und das alles  GTA 4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lXH0nwirio


----------



## Tomatensaft (14. April 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

paramore - i caught myself


----------



## taks (14. April 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

ABBA - Gimme Gimme Gimme 

Ich werde das Lied einfach ned mehr los -.-


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6-M63HVR2g


----------



## SLIKX (14. April 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

KId CuDi-DaY n NiTe
aber es fängt erst bei 0:24 an
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVb_t_ao9gw


----------



## no_RIB (14. April 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

NEIN!!! danke Basti, jetzt habe ich dieses Lied wieder im Kopf....


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (14. April 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

edward ka-spel - red letter album


----------



## SLIKX (15. April 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



no_RIB schrieb:


> NEIN!!! danke Basti, jetzt habe ich dieses Lied wieder im Kopf....


gern geschehen


----------



## no_RIB (15. April 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

"I've been travellin' on this road too long (too long)..." 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iXW5-JaSP98&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iXW5-JaSP98&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## SLIKX (15. April 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Das ist auch hartnäckig

Now Jump up lets get Krazy(Jump)(Jump)(Jump)(Jump)
Now Jump up lets get Krazy(Jump)(Jump)(Jump)(Jump)
Now Jump up lets get Krazy(Jump)(Jump)(Jump)(Jump) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7Lyka8Znes&


----------



## no_RIB (15. April 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Basti0708 schrieb:


> Now Jump up lets get Krazy(Jump)(Jump)(Jump)(Jump)
> Now Jump up lets get Krazy(Jump)(Jump)(Jump)(Jump)
> Now Jump up lets get Krazy(Jump)(Jump)(Jump)(Jump)


ui, ja cool und sehr einprägsam.


----------



## Tomatensaft (18. April 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

paramore - born for this


----------



## bobby (19. April 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Oh Tannenbaum Special Version  hehehe das hier


----------



## Tomatensaft (19. April 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

knorkator - wenn mir einer was will

Wenn mir einer was will, dann scheiß ich 
Vor ihn! Auf ihn! An ihn! Was weiß ich!

xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Monocus (22. April 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Genesis - [Selling England By The Pound (1973)] *Firth Of Fifth* [9:35]

Seit ich heute morgen aufgestanden bin hab ich das im Ohr.


----------



## no_RIB (24. April 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

naja eigentlich hör ich sowas ja nicht....aber dennoch Ohrwurm!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R6bbpNNQsGM&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R6bbpNNQsGM&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Elbsurfer (25. April 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/srOfv5r7LGU&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/srOfv5r7LGU&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>


----------



## SmallSoldier (25. April 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Lady Gaga - Pokerface
Flo Rider - Right Round



ein Augenwurm http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNHCbgxysf8, sound off und geniessen, text muss man nicht verstehen ich glaube der titel ist Carwash^^
noch so ein ein wurm http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUjpdBC71ZI&feature=related


Youtube ist SUPI......


----------



## SLIKX (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQ_Cko0ltps
Everybody here
Get it outta control
Get yo backs off tha wall
Cuz Misdemeanor said so
Everybody (step,step)
Everybody
Everybody (step,step)
Everybody

Well ma name is Ciara
For all you fly fellas
No one can do it betta


----------



## [Jig$aW] (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Pokerface von Lady Verrückt


----------



## cyphermax (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Flo Rida "you spin my head right round right "


----------



## EGThunder (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xi9I88J8vxU

EG


----------



## Genim2008 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



[Jig$aW] schrieb:


> Pokerface von Lady Verrückt




bei mir grad auch total obwohl ich das leid eigentlich gar net so gut finde


----------



## Dustin91 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Flashdance OST - She Is A Maniac

Ich weiß, ist schon etwas merkwürdig

Hab einfach zu oft American Pie 3 geschaut.


----------



## drachenorden (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*Justin Nozuka - After Tonight* ... total schnulzig, irgendwie, aber der Rhythmus ist gut


----------



## 8800 GT (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Shinedown Second Chance Lyrics


----------



## -NTB- (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*HGichT Tutenchamun*



YouTube - HGichT Tutenchamun


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Dieses bekloppte *Ayo Technology*, sowohl von *Milow *als auch von *50 Cent*. 

Aber von *System of a Down - Lonely Day* ist auch sehr geil.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wHhJ8wfOzCk&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wHhJ8wfOzCk&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>

Kollegah & Farid sind zwar arg schlecht (Strassenjungs    ) , aber der Beat ist dermaßen fett 

Ein richtes Brett , der Beat liegt mir schon die ganzen Tage im Ohr !

Mfg Micha


----------



## M.Holder (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrFwtlMd0H8

kann man voll geil mitsingen


----------



## orca113 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Matchbox Twenty - How Far We`ve Come


----------



## Dustin91 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Gillette - Short Dick Man


----------



## kalgani (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

The Prodigy - Invaders Must Die - thunder


----------



## SLIKX (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wHhJ8wfOzCk&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wHhJ8wfOzCk&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
> 
> Kollegah & Farid sind zwar arg schlecht (Strassenjungs    ) , aber der Beat ist dermaßen fett
> 
> ...


Ja der beat is schon geil


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Hier, Mark Mellow.....chill out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EzL44L-jDA&feature=related

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## iceman650 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-S_cIPe4r0


----------



## 8800 GT (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Das find dich iwi cool: Musik TV - Musikfernsehen der Zukunft auf MyVideo - MyVideo


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



iceman650 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-S_cIPe4r0




Yeah, cool dass man hier jemand findet der auch mal auf Drum n' Bass steht.
Prodigy FTW!!!!

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## Fransen (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

"For An Angel 2009" von Paul van Dyk.

Ich werds nimmer los.


----------



## iceman650 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

@ babylon-ganja: eigentlich hör ich fast alles. eminem, metallica, jack johnson, lenny kravitz

momentan ist das hier extrem:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Obtf7jEEEo4


----------



## Jeezy (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

@ iceman :


----------



## Tomatensaft (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

slipknot - snuff


----------



## Spikos (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

D-bo - Morgens

So fühl ich mich auch jeden Morgen wieder.


----------



## boss3D (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Einfach herrlich, wenn man es länger nicht gehört hat ...  
*Fluch der Karibik Musik*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtUqjW2uiQI

^^ Das kommt heute noch aufs Handy. Wer ganz genau hinhört, dem fällt viellicht sogar auf, dass sich Fakefactory beim Sound der CM10 stellenweise an Tracks aus FdK bedient.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bok5E6iqVfU

Finde den Track soooo geil wenn mans laut hören kann!  Immer wenn ich das höre, geht meine Laune sprungweise nach oben.  Diese Version mag ich besonders, weil sie etwas schneller is. ^^


----------



## Blotto (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Emilíana Torrini - Jungle Drum


----------



## mÆgges (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

The gossip - heavy cross


----------



## Sash (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

michael jackson - thriller oder billie jean.


----------



## McAtze (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Ganz stark im Moment ...

*Emilíana Torrini - Jungle Drum*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZ9vkd7Rp-g​


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGooQ8yYC0c

Das is zwar uralt, aber ich habs gestern zum ersten mal gesehen.  Find das ziemlich genial!


----------



## n0stradamus (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Megadeth - Symphony Of Destruction

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67bTpVQfB6U


----------



## Jeezy (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gsN3OLV7R4


----------



## boss3D (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Seit ich vor Kurzem einen Film über die Entstehung der schwedischen Band Rednex gesehen habe, gehen mir die Songs nicht mehr aus dem Ohr ...  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2PggDw-vww

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDdlHmzIdn8

Weitere siehe youtube

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Neuer Ohrwurm ...

*Michale Jackson - earth song*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FZcAzZOyOg

MfG, boss3D


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



boss3D schrieb:


> Neuer Ohrwurm ...
> 
> *Michale Jackson - earth song*
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Is auch eins meiner Lieblingslieder von ihm. 


Durch Zufall bin ich auf das hier gestoßen, ziemlich chillig.

    
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-pcPiQLC7A


----------



## boss3D (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Is auch eins meiner Lieblingslieder von ihm.


Wenn du auch ein Fan bist, dass schau dir folgendes Video an. Der Song geht echt rein ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mQYxNycJRw

MfG, boss3D


----------



## EGThunder (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Joe Satriani - Crowd Chant

YouTube - Joe Satriani - Crowd Chant [LIVE]

EG


----------



## Infin1ty (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

So ziemlich alle Songs von The Hitmen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwF_ljOS5m4


----------



## püschi (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Flash! Ahhaaaaaaaaaaa!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MS4_Z84-rRE


----------



## T'PAU (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*Enigma - Sadeness part I*

Kann man sich nach soo langer Zeit mal wieder in die Gehörgänge schrauben. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98cEyM9JzpA


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Linkin Park Lieder:


Spoiler



Faint
A Place For My Head
In The End
With You
By Myself
Somwhere I Belong
Given Up
Bleed it Out
Numb
Lying From You
Runawy
From The Inside
Points of Authirity
One Step Closer
The Catalyst
Papercut
Crawling
What ive done
Leave it out the Rest
New Devide


----------



## Speed-E (5. November 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Nachdem ich durch zufall auf eine Turrican-Fanseite (falls den Amiga-Klassiker einer kennt) gestossen bin, habe ich ständig die Titelmelodie von Teil 2 im Ohr. 


Spoiler



Tracks gibt es da: Turrican Evolution - Turrican mp3


----------



## RapToX (6. November 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

devil sold his soul - drowning/sinking

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9s01a-RpVlI

also eigentlich nur die letzten 2 min.


----------



## Ascor (6. November 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouFail.org Titelmelode :/

YouFail.org - You fail life and everything


----------



## Pixy (6. November 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Spy Game - Spies (Ryebot remix)

oder die Version

YouTube - Spy Game - My name is Tom

Ab 2min 2sek., oh die Stimme ist ein Traum


----------



## Sash (6. November 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o375ke8Csio

^^absoluter kult, mit nocht echten vampiren und keine schwulen warmduscher kuschel vampiren alla edward.


----------



## Flotter Geist (11. November 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Sabaton - Metal Machine


----------



## Shi (11. November 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdJ15DXYG6Y


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTwZoVn7cFM


----------



## we3dm4n (11. November 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Closer to the edge - 30 Seconds To Mars with lyrics.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (12. November 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

agonoize - schaufensterpuppenarsch


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (12. November 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Eminem feat. Lil' Wayne - No Love


----------



## debalz (12. November 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Ageing - Gonjasufi


----------



## marvin96 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Farin Urlaub: Sumisu oder unsichtbar


----------



## huehnerrache (12. November 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Donots: Let it go, hat mich seit 3Wochen erwischt.


----------



## stary (12. November 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

So Far by The Redland


----------



## Pikus (12. November 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus: Your Guardian Angel


----------



## nulchking (12. November 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znlvYVYwPl8


----------



## newjohnny (13. November 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Hoodtape Vol.1 Kollegah - Ridermusic


----------



## NCphalon (13. November 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U94lGTSzaoU


----------



## Benihipe (13. November 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLP1PNRPTjo einfach krass und deutsch ^^


----------



## orca113 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Linkin Park- Wretches And Kings


----------



## Zlicer (20. November 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxUzWDaf1YY

Das läuft momenten rauf und runter^^

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Speed-E (25. November 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tx-YRFGDbDg

Klassiker den ich die Tage mal wieder ausgebuddelt hab. 
Gute alte Crow-Club-Zeit......


----------



## Austi2k (26. November 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Cat Stevens - Morning has broken


----------



## leopard95 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

fast east movement - like a G6


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

The Doors - Light My Fire


----------



## Dashquide (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YellowCard-Breathing


----------



## serafen (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*Absolutes Ohrwurm-Potenzial:*

 *The Killers - Boots

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ADXj83mFek


----------



## RSX (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFUIYbDUHbM


----------



## N8Mensch2 (10. Dezember 2010)

*We are the people - rule the world*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yZBcxuiPcU


----------



## Per4mance (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

da ich zur zeit alle Supernatural Staffeln anschau die leider daraus vorallem die am anfang.jetzt is nen paar mal "kansas - carry on my wayward son" gekommen und ich hörs immer wieder


----------



## Rizzard (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FG_fHOfDPZM


----------



## Per4mance (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

he noch einer der french rap hört. dachte ich bin allein hier


----------



## Rizzard (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Areos schrieb:


> he noch einer der french rap hört. dachte ich bin allein hier



Das nicht, aber auf jeden Fall ne Minderheit.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

haus arafna - you (lp)


----------



## Seabound (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Creedence Clearwater Revival - "Fortunate Son"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ft749fC-1p4


----------



## Zaucher (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Battlefield Vietnam^^....geht mir auch so


----------



## Seabound (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Lampchop - This Corrosion


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G6wy2wzzbs


----------



## qwerkop23 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

ALEX HILTON - Nobody Likes The Records That I Play 2010

YouTube - ALEX HILTON - Nobody Likes The Records That I Play 2010 (Official Video)


----------



## Sesfontain (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

teenage crime by adriana lux


----------



## T'PAU (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Dieses engelsgleiche Stimmchen krieg ich nicht mehr aus dem Kopf... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3rPlZCKZEA


----------



## we3dm4n (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Eure Mütter: Der Typ, der bei der GEMA die Titel eintippt...


----------



## serafen (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Obwohl ich kein ausgewiesener Fan von *Bruno Mars* bin:

*"The Other Side"*





*Die Live-Version:*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-bLiL57GP8


_*Oder die schnellere Album-Version:*_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGANPhIQgoM


----------



## .Mac (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Radical Face - Welcome Home
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8a4iiOnzsc

Die Canon Werbung halt.


----------



## Hollywood (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Deep Purple - Child in time.
Kennt das überhaupt einer hier ihr jungen Spunde!?


----------



## Fettmull (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Dr. Dre feat. Akon & Snoop Doog - Krush


----------



## Novox (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Michael Jackson - Hold My Hand ft. Akon

Lieber Gott, gib uns Michael Jackson wieder, wir geben dir auch Justin Bieber!


----------



## tickymick (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Wolfgang Gartner - Illmerica (Extended Mix) HQ


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pemhGZnfDk


----------



## Westfale_09 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Meiner ist momentan:


YouTube - Techno Ente ,Ente; Ente Techno


----------



## Seabound (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Paul Kalkbrenner - Sky & Sand

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMxuzChtD0c


----------



## cerbero (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Aus dem Soundtrack zur Serie Sons of Anarchy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6NDdF-R2uk


----------



## Professor Frink (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Unheilig - Phoenix


----------



## Seabound (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



cerbero schrieb:


> Aus dem Soundtrack zur Serie Sons of Anarchy
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6NDdF-R2uk



Das is gut!


----------



## cerbero (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Find ich auch

Freut mich aber das es dir gefällt, denn es hat nun NULL von Kalkenbrenner.


----------



## vekoma (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ts4P2vckNNE


----------



## Novox (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Gebt euch ma HAHA 

YouTube - Club Can't Handle Me (Indian Style)


----------



## HolySh!t (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Novox schrieb:


> Gebt euch ma HAHA
> 
> YouTube - Club Can't Handle Me (Indian Style)


Zu geil eh
Jz hab ich auchn Ohrwurm von dem Typ


----------



## Novox (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Das is sooo geil


----------



## Seabound (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Lake of Tears - Devil´s Dinner

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbcQJDyg9sk


----------



## PEG96 (3. Januar 2011)

Somewhere i belong und Runway von lp


----------



## Sync (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Taio Cruz Feat. Kylie - Higher - Out January 16th


das beste lyrics-vid was ich je gesehen habe oO


----------



## HolySh!t (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Sync schrieb:


> YouTube - Taio Cruz Feat. Kylie - Higher - Out January 16th
> 
> 
> das beste lyrics-vid was ich je gesehen habe oO


Is wikrlich nice, aber das Lyrics-vid find ich persönlich besser
YouTube - David Guetta feat Rihanna - Who's That Chick? - Lyrics video


----------



## PEG96 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Jetzt my suffering und let down von dead by sunrise und andere linkin park songs


----------



## Fettmull (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Slipknot Duality Music Video.

alter Klassiker


----------



## Schulkind (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

No Angels - i wanna be daylight in ur eyes


----------



## Oliver (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Vox Populi von 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## .Mac (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Super Brooklyn Mario Bros
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TpGXaBEfXs


----------



## crah (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Nirvana- Smells Like Teenage Spirit
Metallica-Nothing Else Matters (live version)
Rammstein-Pussy und Amerika

Immer die Playliste rauf und runter


----------



## Seabound (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Klangstabil - Kill all lifeforms


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGwyGIZZLCg


----------



## cerbero (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Bpd__2GOz0

Alt, aber immer wieder gut für ein Mantra...


----------



## Hatschi (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnT7pT6zCcA&feature=BF&list=FLH0nP4gzerKU&index=12


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XI9NEXwv7_Y


----------



## Pikus (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XI9NEXwv7_Y



Du sack, jetzt hab ich auch nen ohrwurm davon


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Epica - Living a Lie


----------



## Raigen (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Magnetic Man ft. Katy B - Perfect Stranger

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2V-xXa6jxds


----------



## Painkiller (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Bei mir ist es im Moment: Sick Puppies "You´re going down"


----------



## Seabound (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Spiritual Front - Jesus died in Las Vegas

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jmkeDhhqZ8


----------



## HolySh!t (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Sandstorm - Darude ( High Definition )


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*Defying Gravity*

Egal in welcher Version genial. 
Die beste ist meiner Meinung nach das Cover aus *Glee *- leider ist die Version extrem kurz.

Auch die Version von *Kerry Ellis* ist super - und halt rockiger ausgelegt.

Das Original stammt übrigens aus dem Musical *Wicked*.
Läuft grad in Oberhausen - aber natürlich leider auf Deutsch.
Die Übersetzung von "Defying Gravity" lautet "Frei und schwerelos". 
Klingt nicht mal halb so cool.

UND JA - ICH MAG MUSICALS 
Irgendwer ein Problem damit?


----------



## Infin1ty (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

WE ARE TO PUT IT IN YOUR MOUTH 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22vKVr-2d2A


----------



## Seabound (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Spiritual Front - I walk the dead line

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsbXD2DA0n4


----------



## Hawkin81 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Whataya want from me


----------



## Low (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - steck ne banane in dein ohr mit lyrics (german)-charlie das einhorn und der bananen könig
<.<


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<iframe title="YouTube video player" class="youtube-player" type="text/html" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Xup7Uhc675o" frameborder="0" allowFullScreen></iframe>
Geiles Lied!  My Buddy the Wine and the Whiskey


----------



## Seabound (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZGWQauQOAQ


----------



## Freeak (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Jocachim Witt - Goldener Reiter

[YT]83SerWtBM9Y[/YT]

Uralt aber völlig Geil.

Wieso geht das mit den Videos einbetten ver*a**t nochmal nicht?
Bin ich zu Blöde dafür oder wat?


----------



## Namitu (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

KLICK


----------



## Seabound (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*Apoptygma Berzerk - Spiritual Reality*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppB5YIY_e_4&feature=related


----------



## Nixtreme (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

etwas völlig bescheuertes und lustiges 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGvYeK7tsYE


----------



## Memphys (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Ich hab momentan bescheuerterweise den Soundtrack von CoD: Black Ops im Kopf 

Elene Siegmann - 115 (CoD Black Ops Zombie Mode)


----------



## nulchking (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoVb6-s-wEA


----------



## Seabound (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Danzig - Thirteen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coTL7PZ8JiQ


----------



## euMelBeumel (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Daft Punk - Derezzed

was mich nicht sonderlich stört


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Bin gerade irgendwie drauf hängengeblieben! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1C6y6HOO8k


----------



## Bierverkoster (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Equilibrium - Verbrannte Erde



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRGHT23qRRw


----------



## edge1112 (4. Februar 2011)

Eric Clapton Cocaine
The Eagels Desperado


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Liquido Narcotic

keine Ahnung warum, ist einfach so

YouTube - Liquido - Narcotic


----------



## cerbero (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3osfl6nFf40


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfWf0GpwEyc


----------



## Seabound (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Madrugada - Majesty

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zZVOn9bviA


----------



## Ossiracer (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

I failed duing inject the vid here -.-
Deswegen gibts meinen momentanen Ohrwurm nur per Link nach DuRöhre: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBIP1rpnlUA


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZWOr_szyeQ&iv_load_policy=3

Pop mit Pep und Popos.


----------



## Seabound (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMUNv3E81Ds


----------



## Sync (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRNjYS2kCms

ka warum.. geht mir aber nicht ausm kopf..


----------



## Domowoi (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - MIA - PAPER PLANES uncensored version

Irgendwie komm ich nicht mehr davon los.


----------



## MasterFreak (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

D-Block & S-te-fan- Nature of our Mind (Qlimax 2009 Anthem) 
die melo fällt mir immer wieder ein ...... aber cooler Song ^^


----------



## Seabound (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*Shiny Toy Guns - On a rainy Monday...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6NPJdNiHTM​*


----------



## Mr JK (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Fettes Brot - Jein


----------



## troppa (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZK0sZhvwFR0

Nur blöd ist dass, das Intro mein Mobiltelefon-Klingelton is.


----------



## Seabound (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*Iron Butterfly - In a gadda da vida 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xshh1Pn4KYA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDM7r_Zc2rs​*


----------



## troppa (1. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-tsM7IpYjc


----------



## Westfale_09 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Zatox - So High


----------



## Hagrid (1. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8pbdLqTh_x4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## johannes944 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

hab nen ohrwurm, weis aber ned wies lied heist 

N Freund von mir hats. Es is nur isnstrumental. Es hat so nen Elektro-Techno "Beat". Am Anfang des lieds fährt so n auto vorbei das etwa 5 sekunden da fährt. Es heißt "The Race 2008" aber ich finds nirgentwo. KAnn mir vl einer helfen.

danke


----------



## ReaCT (5. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MnH7sIbSAk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ezio (5. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiGTVKuAHKA


----------



## ReaCT (5. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar  *HideMyAss*


----------



## Seabound (5. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Covenant - Call the ships to port





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=arwxysXmh5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## poisoniC (10. März 2011)

Meine beiden Ohrwürmer zur Zeit:

Der Poco Domäne Werbejingle 

Tarantula - Pendulum

Mfg poisoniC


----------



## Woohoo (11. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



poisoniC schrieb:


> Meine beiden Ohrwürmer zur Zeit:
> 
> Der Poco Domäne Werbejingle
> 
> ...


 

Das mit der Poco Domäne kenne ich.  "Die Poco Domäne der Superwohnmarkt"

Ich habe zur Zeit einen Ohrwurm von der irakischen Nationalhymne (Mawtini), die hört sich richtig gut an.


----------



## CSOger (11. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Deutsch - Türkisch _ Keks! Alter Keks! Übersetzung LUSTIG!


----------



## Da_Obst (11. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Eines der wenigen die gut sind 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h4Qrh4G5omk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




0857


----------



## Painkiller (14. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Im Moment sind das bei mir:

Limp Bizkit - Take a look around
Limp Bizkit - Boiler


----------



## Schulkind (15. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Im Moment sind das bei mir:
> 
> Limp Bizkit - Take a look around
> Limp Bizkit - Boiler



Alte Perlen, bei mir muss nur mal im Radio ein "altes" Lied laufen & dann wird die Platte wieder hervorgekramt & die nächsten Wochen heiß gespielt :o)


----------



## Seabound (15. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*Johnny Cash - God´s gonna cut you down*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Bwfm7-uNS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (15. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Eine Woche Urlaub und schon hat man solche Orwürmer 
Adele, Adele, du bist 'ne tolle Frau


----------



## MasterFreak (16. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Brennan Heart & The Prophet-Wake Up (Snooze Mix)
YouTube - Brennan Heart & The Prophet - Wake Up (Snooze Mix) yeah !!!! MEGA Fett !!!^^
was ich noch oft im ohr habe ist n Classicer YouTube - Zatox & Activator - Oxygen with Behind Blue Eyes Medley (Full) !!!


----------



## Raigen (18. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEudg6bInpE

Der Drop ist jedes Mal immer wieder geil. Ich 'steh drauf!


----------



## Painkiller (18. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOlYK27Fu1s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3T-u3hbWTM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VHrX8DOd54

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gb4QLMfOJTg


----------



## redBull87 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Totaler Ohrwurm

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=977b1aGfZ4Q


----------



## Cicero (18. März 2011)

Bei mir is es im Moment

Black & Yellow 

von

Wiz Khalifa


----------



## NCphalon (18. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Bei mir momentan 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1Puil0j8B4


----------



## .Mac (19. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Bring me the Horizon - Black & Blue


----------



## Schulkind (20. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

@NCphalon  Was ein kranker Scheiß xD


----------



## Seabound (21. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Tiamat - Whatever that hurts





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iB9YYC-8jwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0j6VoW6vv9Y

mein momentaner ohrwurm


----------



## D@ve (22. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - Songify This - Winning - a Song by Charlie Sheen


----------



## Seabound (22. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Placebo - Song to say goodbye





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=13HnYhiE7xU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## hydro (22. März 2011)

Moderat - rusty nails


----------



## Invisible_XXI (22. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h20eZ_n3Rh4

ich will das nicht mehr hören.... oh man


----------



## redBull87 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Ohrwurmalarm 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcNl-PEkte0


----------



## kero81 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Die Atzen und Nena- Strobo Pop


----------



## mksu (24. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Friday, Friday, gotta get down on Friday...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1DdMmQ0VgzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ChaoZ (24. März 2011)

D@ve schrieb:
			
		

> YouTube - Songify This - Winning - a Song by Charlie Sheen



Yep, genau der.


----------



## .Mac (25. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Hadouken! - Mecha love
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9V8JeGJDsgE


----------



## RapToX (25. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qXdPoL1yQsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



sehr geil


----------



## Seabound (27. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lypF_237eIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## serafen (27. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*Immer noch: *

*Bruno Mars feat. Cee Lo Green & B.o.B. "The Other Side"*
_(... einfach nur geil ...)_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXhWcGWb-PY



* ... und:*


* Negin mit "Unexpected"*
_(keine Ahnung, warum genau ...)_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kKHAoYZhhY


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGTc3NxbxE4


HAHAHAHA



MFG


PS.:Feedback erwünscht^^.


----------



## Knäcke (28. März 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Wishfull Thinking - Hiroshima


----------



## serafen (1. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*Snoop Dogg feat. T-Pain "Boom" *


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=518cms-VmPc


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQs_dv4o3Is


----------



## RapToX (2. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mh15lbOnnwI


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=by42uLpV9hI 

can´t get enough


----------



## RapToX (9. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FF7zWtzqMeY

göttlich...


----------



## poisoniC (12. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0odBpvBAYM


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-l2hi9W9xQ


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*Autokratz-1000 Things
*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqtKrJeoi4U

*
*


----------



## nulchking (15. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v_4O44sfjM


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Freq -Away

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAm_MyTVD7s


----------



## zøtac (16. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtJwJfeFj4k


----------



## MasterFreak (16. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfHxQ7UH9xA


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7CgJuNoFOo

@ MasterFreak

[YT*]s7CgJuNoFOo[/YT*] damit klappt das Fenster, aber ohne die -> * !


----------



## MasterFreak (17. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

thx !!!^^


----------



## MasterFreak (18. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QwowvI3okM


----------



## Westfale_09 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Meine sind Momentan :


Aus Big Mama 3  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLXaJ13VG18

Und von Zatox  & Activator Still Drunk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOxYSWDgifY

PS: Wie geht das nochmal mit den YOutube Links


----------



## MasterFreak (18. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Das geht janz einfach du must einfach [YT?]cOxYSWDgifY[/YT?]  ohne die Fragezeichen sonst wäre es schon als vid gelinkt....
Auch Hardstyle Fan ? Hardstyle 4 Ever 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgSjcflBUOs&feature=related


----------



## Westfale_09 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Ja bin aber eher Zatox, Technoboy, D Block Stefan und Headhunterz (Alte Zeiten) orientiert


----------



## MasterFreak (22. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Cool !!! vielleicht findest du ja das gut : 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZKwvLCiDBg  ich finde das is cooler als das Orginal, das is der Remix von Headhunterz und Wildstylez (sag mal obs dir gefällt)
Scantraxx Rootz


----------



## MasterFreak (22. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Ahhh mein neuster Ohrwurm THE BEST :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGzHtS4WGm4


----------



## Westfale_09 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



MasterFreak schrieb:


> Cool !!! vielleicht findest du ja das gut :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZKwvLCiDBg  ich finde das is cooler als das Orginal, das is der Remix von Headhunterz und Wildstylez (sag mal obs dir gefällt)
> Scantraxx Rootz


 
Erinnert mich an Defqon 1 2009  Nur hört sich das schon fast nach Dutch House an in der Mitte  was ich auch nich schlecht finde, aber das original ist ne million mal besser als die Version


----------



## Westfale_09 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Aktuell die beiden hier :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkoxHVMOvNs

Und von DJ Paul Elstak zum Film " New Kids" :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwQevxXiI-I


----------



## MasterFreak (22. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Jo du hast Recht du must dir das mal anschauen :Harderstate - Hardstyle • View topic - D-Block & S-Te-Fan - Music Made Addict 2009 Edit  hat DBSTF free rausgehauen !!! Du mußt dich aber beeilen ich glaub man kann das nur 1 Woche downloaden !!!!!^^


----------



## MasterFreak (22. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Warste auf der Defqon 1, Qlimax oder HardBass ?


----------



## debalz (22. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Px2dFUZz53c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



..es wird Sommer..


----------



## Westfale_09 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



MasterFreak schrieb:


> Jo du hast Recht du must dir das mal anschauen :Harderstate - Hardstyle • View topic - D-Block & S-Te-Fan - Music Made Addict 2009 Edit  hat DBSTF free rausgehauen !!! Du mußt dich aber beeilen ich glaub man kann das nur 1 Woche downloaden !!!!!^^



Das kann ich nicht downloaden. KP wo mus man draufklicken?  xD

Nein ich war nich auf der Defqon oder sonst wo  Ich hab einfach die Musik davon


----------



## MasterFreak (22. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wh8MDWW2gaI


----------



## MasterFreak (22. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxO3Cs8bhS4


----------



## Westfale_09 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Ohrwürmer hat man eigentlich nur einen Master Freak. 

Nicht 1.000


----------



## MasterFreak (23. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Haha Ich weiß aber immer wenn ich ein Lied höre das mir gefällt hab ich einen Ohrwurm ^^


----------



## Olstyle (23. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Dann poste doch einfach hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/90399-now-playing-die-musikecke-67.html#post2918227


----------



## Westfale_09 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Dann poste doch einfach hier:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/90399-now-playing-die-musikecke-67.html#post2918227


 


Genau das meinte ich


----------



## Chris_1982 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPXapxXO8PA&feature=related


----------



## grumpich (24. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Seitdem ich es auf der Arbeit gehört habe





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KLUl8xkKSTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterFreak (24. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

thx ^^ für den Link °°


----------



## HIrNI (29. April 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Manowar-Warriors of the World united!


----------



## Patze93 (1. Mai 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onw2zoJpyKM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Aktuelle Dauerschleife


----------



## Piy (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

no angles - daylight

**** retrocharts auf viva >.<


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rf7-SR9O6JY


----------



## MasterFreak (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2lisozoEmE


----------



## Zed3D (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kiDpltsAk8


----------



## Re4dt (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Keygen Musik hat schon Style  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hKDgCncplc


----------



## redBull87 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tdum1I6Bes


----------



## RapToX (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gLBDgPlpXw


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

@ RapToX:  Sick 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJBu8LxymeI


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Fever Ray - *Keep The Streets Empty For Me

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWFb5z3kUSQ
Farewell Vince


----------



## Painkiller (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Geht ins Ohr... Bleibt im Kopf... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2gh5EVBpTVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Clawhammer (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

@Pain: Jo das ist wahr

der Alte fetzt


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQ2-e9s2YBI

Nur geil


----------



## RapToX (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_aL8qQHv7Q

epic


----------



## Railroadfighter (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - ‪Rammstein Spring!‬‏


----------



## Invisible_XXI (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - ‪The Good, The Bad & The Ugly Theme 1966‬‏


----------



## Madz (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Eindeutig der Mix von einem Kumpel:

http://soundcloud.com/vorwaerts-inc/vorwaerts-inc-presenting/download


----------



## Raigen (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ED-mbYGIr_g

Wird auch nach drei Jahren nicht langweilig, kann ich mir immer wieder antun.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Old-School! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hRqAOyXL15Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Und Urlaubs-Musik. (Thx @ Julia! )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I86cCYTKmlY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterFreak (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQsHdBrj8wA stimmt der is geil aber den find ich besser


----------



## Memphys (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - ‪HEAVEN SHALL BURN - Black Tears (OFFICIAL VIDEO)‬‏

Kann mir mal wer diese [YT] Tags erklären? Oder besser wie man sie benutzt?


----------



## Re4dt (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Dieser Beat  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9-1jAbGYLU&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## Memphys (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRD3ph3y2bg


----------



## Westfale_09 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Könnt ihr vllt noch die Links zu Youtube druntersetzen irgendwie will das hier nich angezeigt werden, das eingebettete.


----------



## MetallSimon (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Mein aktueller Ohrwurm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkobH1sr0cs


----------



## Clawhammer (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yZBcxuiPcU

Der Ohrwurm schlecht hin.
_
We are the people_


----------



## Opheliac (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gy84mE3qD1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterFreak (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlh_-CuMu-c
und die Bassline geht mir auch nicht aus dem Kopf : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nciFjxOYe74
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## jensi251 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

2. Video ist gesperrt wegen SME content.


----------



## MasterFreak (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

tja war wohl pech ^^
Is trotzdem funny der Track !!!


----------



## Orka45 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

http://youtu.be/d7n8GqewJ2M
Der Kerl hat echt gute Parodien
http://youtu.be/UdbHiDnbhb0 Das ist auch hammer!


----------



## MasterFreak (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

richtig schlecht !


----------



## watercooled (9. Juni 2011)

Meiner ist grad voll 500 Miles von den Proclainers, irgendwie absolut schlecht, trotzdem genial


----------



## CSOger (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Ne schicke Version des Battlefield Themes.
The Theater,the Dream,the Battlefield
Remo Baldi › Rock - Electronica


----------



## ad_ (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FkOLsOEfjMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2HhJkOsFus&feature





MFG

PS.:Ärtzte sind auch immer Gut.


----------



## Opheliac (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cnAonSUyxXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sTP7vv5Zy3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## watercooled (11. Juni 2011)

Bei mir ist es immernoch Catgroove von Patrov Stelar!


----------



## orca113 (12. Juni 2011)

Jimmy Hendrix Voodoo Child sowas von geil diese Gitarren


----------



## MasterFreak (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPM7RdWbKs0 ohne die Vocals wär der Track cooler !


----------



## SaPass (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



watercooled schrieb:


> Meiner ist grad voll 500 Miles von den Proclainers, irgendwie absolut schlecht, trotzdem genial


 Das Lied lief in Anlehnung an "How I met your mother" auf der letzen LAN hier auf Dauerschleife.
Mein aktueller Ohrwurm:
Placebo - Song to say goodbye
Wie binde ich Youtube-Videos ein?


----------



## Opheliac (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dUP7Ki8KTQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterFreak (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

@ SaPass
Jo das Lied geht ^^ Da is son Button mit dem YT in der Leiste über dem Geschriebenem. In die mitte dieses vom Button angezeigten Feldes ( [YT] z.B. gsdhrhd [YT] fügst du den link ab dem = ein ^^


----------



## SaPass (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Also mal ein Versuch, ein Video einzubinden:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOBeubfr-xY
Spielt noch jemand von euch Guitar Hero? Mein Bruder hat mir fürn paar Monate Wii + 2 Gitarren + 4 Guitar Hero - Spiele geliehen. Feine Sache.
Das Lied gibts als DLC und ich liebe es.


----------



## Opheliac (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mFGDcUQ1zXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## omega™ (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsYNcQsSZ7A

Mein derzeitiger Ohrwurm.


----------



## MasterFreak (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4WO19eZkFE geilster Track 4Ever einfach im Ohr !!!!!


----------



## püschi (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Prinz Pi - Generation Porno


----------



## PalimPalim0815 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Mumford and Sons - The Cave ne Empfehlung wert


----------



## Opheliac (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bSecoiiihpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

K.i.Z. -Lauf Weg-


----------



## SaPass (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*Foo Fighters - Walk*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzYvzi9kAMM
Die GEMA regt mich gerade wieder auf. Es nicht mal mehr möglich, das passende Musikvideo zu finden. Und die Soundqualität von diesem Lied ist mittelmäßig. Aber was will man von YT erwarten.
Geht jemand aufs Highfield, Foo Fighters live gucken?


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0Ac1aXXQVU


----------



## CeresPK (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



SaPass schrieb:


> *Foo Fighters - Walk*
> 
> Die GEMA regt mich gerade wieder auf. Es nicht mal mehr möglich, das passende Musikvideo zu finden. Und die Soundqualität von diesem Lied ist mittelmäßig. Aber was will man von YT erwarten.
> Geht jemand aufs Highfield, Foo Fighters live gucken?


 
Bin aber überlegen, aber nur wegen den Foos aufs Highfield wollt ich eig nicht


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VV-IcPivi6w


----------



## Opheliac (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5rry7XrJuF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CeresPK (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Alter Opheliac was hörst du für krasses Zeug 



@ topic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zCFltdFFTg


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rw5GJcqjlzw


----------



## jurawi (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

hab einen ohrwurm vom anfang des liedes  der beat is so geill *-*

YouTube - ‪(CRAZY MIX) DJ BL3ND‬‏


----------



## omega™ (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/25092202

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Erstklassiker Beat.


----------



## MasterFreak (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9P735EfDM8M geiler Track


----------



## roadgecko (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSjv3zx4JwE


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PtcLSGRZ0s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_0Vzep9aoY&feature=related


----------



## PalimPalim0815 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Dance with somebody von Mando Diao(Akustik)


----------



## Bääängel (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Ich war da. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuPNoydsGkQ


----------



## Mekkor (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

One Love - David Guetta feat. Estelle


----------



## Lan_Party (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LfBVcNlHYiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich mag das Lied.


----------



## Micha77 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

K.I.Z Urlaub fürs Gehirn


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3b5dWuAi3g


----------



## Alistair (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*Evanti* - _You And Me (Original Version)_

Genre: Electronic
Style: Techno/Hard Trance
Label: Analogue Is Dead (AID)
Release: 01. April 2011

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngiqbr7Aeko

Ein unglaublich geiler Track! 

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Opheliac (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bLJEfC2yGqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klarostorix (29. Juni 2011)

Alles von Alter Bridge


----------



## Da_Obst (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Ich häng grad bei Daft-Punk und Justice fest 

Vor allem Genesis, Phantom sowie Derrezed und Aerodynamite habens mir angetan...



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ThKNt-GY1ww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZQWuWfxMXA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9OBjnPh5CPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hd1D39af7_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Festhalten


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaHIymKyWCg


----------



## MfDoom (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Robot Koch und John Robinson sind meine neuen Götter 

YouTube - ‪Robot Koch & John Robinson - The Future‬‏

YouTube - ‪Robot Koch & John Robinson Feat. ID 4 Windz - Sun Ra‬‏

YouTube - ‪Robot Koch And John Robinson "Smorgasbord" Video (Robot Robinson - Project: Mooncircle, 2011)‬‏


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGHz0V2jlRc


----------



## Opheliac (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3LQ-sV1Og_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Alt aber immer wieder für einen Ohrwurm gut

YouTube - ‪Samwell - "What What (In the Butt)"‬‏


----------



## <BaSh> (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IUGzY-ihqWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -NTB- (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - ‪Wise Guys : Ohrwurm‬‏

passt doch


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - ‪Alexandra Stan - Mr. Saxobeat OFFICIAL HD MUSIC VIDEO‬‏

ist auch was für's auge


----------



## facehugger (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Aktuell dieser mit passendem "Musikvideo":

YouTube - ‪Quantic Media Presents: The "Beauty of Battlefield 3" by Rube‬‏

Gruß


----------



## wuschi (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1H5loYi6wVc&feature=related

und rap aus meinem land auch wenn ihr warscheinlech nix versteht^^
YouTube - ‪Laksembörg-Sitti‬‏


----------



## SaPass (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



wuschi schrieb:


> und rap aus meinem land auch wenn ihr warscheinlech nix versteht^^
> YouTube - ‪Laksembörg-Sitti‬‏


Meinem Dialekt aus meiner Heimat doch ähnlich, man kanns noch verstehen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCt2_5FfqTc


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LJmi3vtLII


----------



## MasterFreak (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

@ Conervos
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnVofSKsWh8 Minimal Old School


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

LMFAO - Party Rock  Anthem


----------



## SaPass (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBSiIeu1Yg8


----------



## wuschi (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

YouTube - ‪Parov Stelar - Catgroove (TSC - Forsythe)‬‏


----------



## EnergyCross (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Everyday I'm Shufflin' 


YouTube - ‪Lmfao - Party Rock Anthem (Official Video)‬‏


----------



## MasterFreak (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

wurde doch schon 1000x gepostet   ^^


----------



## Seabound (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*korn - another brick in the wall *






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FwD3a3sEjzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nulchking (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bparw9Jo3dk&feature


----------



## <BaSh> (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bparw9Jo3dk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Verdammt der über mir war schneller.


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

Snoop Dog - Wet


----------



## Abufaso (3. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Snoop Dog - Wet



Heißt das Lied nicht "Sweat"?


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt das Lied nicht "Sweat"?



Soweit ich weiß heißt es Sweat wenn David Guetta dabei ist und Wet wenn nicht...


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



MasterFreak schrieb:


> @ Conervos
> Minimal Old School



Das ist kein Minimal!  Geht eher in Richtung Detroit Techno, aber Kraftwerk like. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pASm_h0rDCI


----------



## Seabound (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Burzum - Dunkelheit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3o_5bGLsI30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvxpw0f7v9I


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

Flo Rida- Turn Around!


----------



## Sync (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Could it be you ( Punk Rock Chick) von Brandyn H*Wood Bordeaux


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UG_v0hFgOZ0


----------



## Opheliac (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mGZ4QNXI-nQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## watercooled (8. Juli 2011)

LMFAO - Party Rock Anthem

Everyday I'm Shufflin


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6y6r78GbV_o


----------



## sirbenni1993 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Jessie J - Who You Are ♥


----------



## Opheliac (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kZ89nkGVpZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Oliver (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Armin Van Buuren ft. Gabriel & Dresden vs. Coldplay - Fixing Zocalo 2007 (Extrema Edit) by Extrema on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Zocalo von Armin van Buuren finde ich endgeil. Gibt davon ne Menge genialer Remixe, wenn man den Stil mag.


----------



## Lan_Party (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SGkxBxMlS3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Seeed is Back! 



watercooled schrieb:


> LMFAO - Party Rock Anthem
> 
> Everyday I'm Shufflin


 Ich hasse diese 08/15 Charts die man 2 Wochen hört und danach HASST! Versteh nicht wiso man überhaupt anfängt sowas zu hören.


----------



## HAWX (9. Juli 2011)

Pitbull-Hey Baby Drop it to the floor!
Das Lied ist einfach Epic!


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyPRNxEdsAs


----------



## Alistair (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*DJ Thera* - _Serotonin (Original Mix)_

Label: Theracords
Release: 14.10.2008
Genre: Electronic
Style: Hardstyle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X63ANb3Bjts

Sehr geil, Theracords ist eines meiner absoluten Lieblingslabels!

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## RapToX (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLfc9Dgd3Yk


----------



## Oliver (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xzLxfPn6QTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rJ0nfNWVyFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djGKiPro_60


----------



## MasterFreak (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

@ Alistair 
Ja Thera is schon cool der Track hier is allerdings besser wie ich finde :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QO0usd2LZGs


----------



## Memphys (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_KBKDqraO4


----------



## MasterFreak (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PtfyRjkn40  ^^


----------



## Alistair (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

@MasterFreak

Der Track "Ding Dong" von DJ Thera & Geck-o ist auch echt gut, auch der Remix von Degos & Re-Done. Aber "Serotonin" ist besser, meiner Meinung nach. 

*Geck-o* - _Alliance_

Label: Theracords
Release: 23.03.2009
Genre: Electronic
Style: Hardstyle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGbHcUT9U0g

Der Text ist übrigens von Saren Arterius aus Mass Effect. Geil! 

"I'm forging an alliance between us and the Reapers, between organics and machines, and in doing so, I will save more lives than have ever existed. But you would undo my work. You would doom our entire civilization to complete annihilation, and for that, you must die."

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1y-geOjY9h0


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

The Naked and Famous - Young Blood 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdO85Qf4Poc


----------



## MasterFreak (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7LtOUn36lU&feature=related


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFRdWPYJ0wE


----------



## nulchking (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Natasha Bedingfield - Pocketful Of Sunshine Musikvideo jetzt anschauen | tape.tv watching music


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAlfZcsEuis


----------



## MetallSimon (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg9xS87wgU#t=0m36s
mhh irgendwie wills nicht so recht. Also hier:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zg9xS87wgU#t=0m36s


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5TWc37I21s


----------



## art90 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVk1HOlkq_o https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRPgQ2xgPTM


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkM4c9DQ_98


----------



## art90 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFXWmXhhpqM


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOFJjsHkDCg


----------



## MasterFreak (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7LtOUn36lU


----------



## Sperrfeuer (20. Juli 2011)

Der Soundtrack zu Tron:Legacy von. Daft Punk


----------



## mksu (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OxWD85Ngz4


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ty3W1-nSs8w


----------



## Seabound (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Project Pitchfork - Song of the winds





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6bvd-4tV4o8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_XFOOdpikQ


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Ich liste mal ein paar auf:

Unheilig: Große Freiheit
Puddle of Mudd: She fucking hates me
Warrant: Cherry Pie
Böhse Onkelz: Narben
Bon Jovi: Livin' on a Prayer


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pGuwAPjTmU


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Am Wochenende selber live gesehen und kommt besser als die alte Orginalversion, daher eine Live-Version von

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55GEKmQIJes


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

lol..

Das Video ist nur zur unterhaltung.

Das Lied ist fast gut^^..

hört selbst.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVKwRiaihSU


----------



## Koyote (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

‪Olli Banjo & Kool Savas - Schritte vor der Tür ( Offizielles Video HD )‬‏ - YouTube Langsam kann ichs auswändig


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkHtW2TbVTo


----------



## RayasVati (22. Juli 2011)

Kalkbrenner!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJcdmDo6Vd8


----------



## Xion4 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Mal was ganz anderes, die will ich im September mir Live reinziehen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhZrJyrsza4


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0i8iB5X0GvU


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BwwtpZnJmc&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

I LIKE U ***** (Official Music Video)   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK4bNakd8vE

Schon Allein das Video isses Wert, find leider nur noch die Gecuttete Version im Netz, Trotzdem is die Frau eine Augenweide ^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-wsXS7Sc5s


----------



## wuschi (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

‪Eisenfunk- Korobeiniki‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## MasterFreak (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcZp7u_Krp8


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fg-8Z6Va9Hc


----------



## HAWX (30. Juli 2011)

Michael Jackson - Stranger in Moscow


----------



## MetallSimon (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Der Soundtrack zu Tron:Legacy von. Daft Punk


 Daft Punk ist sowieso geil

Was mir momentan im Kopf rumschwirrt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZDjzGK78gg
Und auch wenns schon älter ist:
‪Steppenwolf - Born To Be Wild‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## COM48 (30. Juli 2011)

DJ Antonie - Welcome to St. Tropez
Iyaz- So Big


----------



## MasterFreak (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-G1iv4exzA&feature=fvwrel


----------



## Opheliac (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aqcUGVXC3KI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterFreak (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zBajzyCQas


----------



## Seabound (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Am Wochenende selber live gesehen und kommt besser als die alte Orginalversion, daher eine Live-Version von
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55GEKmQIJes


 

Hammer! Selbst schon einige ma gesehen! 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hfpo3P7fhLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ACDSee (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Heiß und Eis - Mein Ex

auch dieses Video ist nicht übel.

‪Heiss und Eis - "Mein Ex" (uncensored HD musicvideo)‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## kinglsey (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

J.B.O- Frauen


----------



## Opheliac (1. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZJXFeaa6EN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alistair (1. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*Industrialyzer* - _Maximal_

Label: Kombination Research
Release: Februar 2008
Land: UK
Genre: Electronic
Style: Techno

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWx2psLU6Hk

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## MfDoom (3. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Ich feier die Orsons
Formt das O!!!!
Kim Kwang Seok!!
*Lets Banana Holla Dance Woosh!


White Trash!!
*


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtTmAPYHYG0


----------



## MfDoom (3. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtTmAPYHYG0


 Yeah *stampf stampf*
Ne rischtisch geile Goa wär mal wieder was


----------



## Opheliac (5. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fdM6fKh6-1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## speedi3 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

...... nur mal eben die welt retten


----------



## Antonio (5. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

ich hab Mehrere  

Wiz Khaifa Wake Up 

Wiz Khalifa Black And Yellow 

Und zum Schluss Billi Jean von Michael Jackson  

Jaja HiP HoP


----------



## Memphys (5. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Einen Fansong zu Fallout 3:

The Escapist - Wasteland Soul


----------



## AeroX (6. August 2011)

Casper - Der Druck steigt


----------



## Robonator (6. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Das da
‪Nirvana, Mujuice, Tori Amos - Smells Like Teen Spirit [HQ]‬‏ - YouTube 
Bekomm ich einfach nicht mehr aus dem Kopf


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtCF5yRbUM4


----------



## Painkiller (8. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzeDJXN4zeM


----------



## jojogangsta90 (8. August 2011)

Taio Cruz - Little Bad Girl


----------



## HAWX (8. August 2011)

Welcome to St. Tropez!


----------



## MasterFreak (9. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

yfrog Video : http://yfrog.com/noiifz - Uploaded by ein muss für alle Hardstylers.... nix auf der weichen Schiene !!!  einfach nur cool ! Titan 4 Ever. Ich sag nur Nightmare


----------



## AcerKing (13. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Die Start Musik zu einer Schrecklich Netten Famile, meine Frau kriegt immer ne Krise wenn ich das anfang zu pfeifen


----------



## ACDSee (14. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Steve Forte Rio feat. Lindsey Ray - Slumber (original mix) (full) PROMO ONLY - YouTube

und

Tiesto feat Emily Haines - Knock You Out


----------



## EgoShoot0r (16. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Meinst du Ohrwürmer die wir momentan im Kopf haben oder momentan aktuelle Lieder, von denen wir Ohrwürmern haben ? 
Also das letzte Lied was mir nicht aus dem Kopf gehen wollte (obwohl ich diese Musik hasse) war Alejandro von Lady Gaga xD.


----------



## MasterFreak (17. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

@ACDSee
Die Version von 2. is cooler https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNF8imw6t2E


----------



## Rinkadink (18. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Kollektiv Turmstrasse - Schwindelig - YouTube


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEmguc7lCiA


----------



## KommandeurMumm (20. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nKYNqfx2ahc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterFreak (23. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4mGpSrrVZY


----------



## MetallSimon (24. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5WpxZ5qY8A&


----------



## art90 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zepFXlvHHrg


----------



## HAWX (25. August 2011)

David Guetta - where them girls at


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (26. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Mein Ohr wrum ist momentan das Lied von Big Boss E - Fatboy





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mWvutnnUVk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SSchaffrath (26. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Das hier ist definitiv ein sehr Geiles Lied:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K6rTtsA0ZEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (26. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

J.B.O. - Dr. Met


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZ5D8b--mvY


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Powerwolf – Resurrection by Erection

Absolut epische Lyrics und kräftiger Sound. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## xTc (27. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Zany & DV8 - World On Fire

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6tNmVK_jsQ


----------



## MfDoom (27. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Ken ishii - Extra

Wamdue Projekt - King of my castle


Der Klan - Katzengold: Sie wussten es schon 99  Lord Scan und Italo Reno 2 der besten deutschen Rapper  
"Ab jetzt wird das Jahr auf 99 datiert
und bald mehr raubkopiert 
als frischer flavour kreirt"


Der Klan - Flashbacks


----------



## xTc (27. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMf1qj3T_uI


----------



## AeroX (27. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Deadmau5 - Strobe        

[YT]]Deadmau5 - Strobe (Club Edit) - YouTube


----------



## RapToX (28. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

the tourist - a quick thought


----------



## wobbes (28. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Sak Noel : Loca People


----------



## comatose (28. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Soil - Pride


----------



## MfDoom (28. August 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Flowin Immo - Damenwahl


----------



## MfDoom (11. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Danger Doom - Sofa Kings


----------



## xTc (12. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mP_g3-r-xmk


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47vHaQK4n-o


----------



## Infin1ty (12. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*You blocked me on Facebook and now ur going to die !!!* 
ab 1:40 hören

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVsSOj-D5bw

Ich feier den Song nur


----------



## Alistair (15. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*Frontliner* - _Save.Exit.Planet (Dock45 Mix)_

Label: Q-Dance
Release: 05.04.2010
Genre: Electronic
Style: Techno

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9N3BDgZ-NVg

Unglaublich geil.


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHY7AzStMB8


----------



## DarthLAX (16. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

mal kurz offtopic:

sagt mal leutz, warum ist hier überhaupt nix das so im normalen radio läuft (also bei den großen stationen.....hier in bayern z.B. antenne-bayern, bayern3 oder sowas) dabei, sondern nur so "subkultur" zeug?....hört keiner mehr radio bzw. ist sowas schon zu "mainstream"?

naja ohrwurm bei mir:

jennifer lopez - on the floor 

mfg LAX
ps: will niemanden beleidigen, ich frage mich halt nur, warum gar nix dabei ist, das ich so in letzter zeit mal im radio (oder auch im TV) gehört habe?


----------



## RapToX (16. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



DarthLAX schrieb:


> mal kurz offtopic:
> 
> sagt mal leutz, warum ist hier überhaupt nix das so im normalen radio läuft (also bei den großen stationen.....hier in bayern z.B. antenne-bayern, bayern3 oder sowas) dabei, sondern nur so "subkultur" zeug?....hört keiner mehr radio bzw. ist sowas schon zu "mainstream"?
> 
> ...


also ich muß (gezwungenermaßen) bei der arbeit 9h lang radio hören und für mich ist das einfach nur eine tortur. da werden seit jahren immer und immer wieder die gleichen lieder gespielt und das neue zeug wird auch innerhalb kürzester zeit so oft gespielt, dass man nach zwei tagen schon wieder die schnauze voll davon hat.
und dann diese vielen lieder, bei denen sich die "stimme" so anhört als stamme sie von "microsoft sam"... da werde ich einfach wahnsinnig. naja, über geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten 
ok, ich muß natürlich dazu sagen, dass diese musik überhaupt nicht  meinem stil entspricht. aber ab und zu findet sich dann doch mal ein  lied, wo ich sage: "das kann man sich mal anhören" (zumindest so lange, bis es wieder totgespielt wurde).

klar habe ich auch mal einen ohrwurm von dieser musik. aber das liegt dann nicht daran, dass mir ein lied gefällt, sondern weil es mir mehrmals am tag wieder und wieder in den schädel eingetrichtert wird 

von daher vermeide ich jeglichen radiokontakt so gut es geht und bleibe bei der musik die mir gefällt.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (17. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

das ist grade in der endlosschleife im kopf 




DarthLAX schrieb:


> mal kurz offtopic:
> sagt mal leutz, warum ist  hier überhaupt nix das so im normalen radio läuft (also bei den großen  stationen.....hier in bayern z.B. antenne-bayern, bayern3 oder sowas)  dabei, sondern nur so "subkultur" zeug?....hört keiner mehr radio bzw.  ist sowas schon zu "mainstream"?
> ps: will niemanden beleidigen, ich  frage mich halt nur, warum gar nix dabei ist, das ich so in letzter zeit  mal im radio (oder auch im TV) gehört habe?


ich höre kein radio oder schaue tv


----------



## computertod (17. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

@LAX
was aufm Radio kommt ist mMn. höchstens Partytauglich, wirklich gut sind da die wenigsten...

@T:
Five Finger Death Punch - Falling in Hate


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



> also ich muß (gezwungenermaßen) bei der arbeit 9h lang radio hören und  für mich ist das einfach nur eine tortur. da werden seit jahren immer  und immer wieder die gleichen lieder gespielt und das neue zeug wird  auch innerhalb kürzester zeit so oft gespielt, dass man nach zwei tagen  schon wieder die schnauze voll davon hat.
> und dann diese vielen lieder, bei denen sich die "stimme" so anhört als  stamme sie von "microsoft sam"... da werde ich einfach wahnsinnig. naja,  über geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten
> ok, ich muß natürlich dazu sagen, dass diese musik überhaupt nicht   meinem stil entspricht. aber ab und zu findet sich dann doch mal ein   lied, wo ich sage: "das kann man sich mal anhören" (zumindest so lange,  bis es wieder totgespielt wurde).



Du triffst es auf den Punkt. Leider muss ich mir beim Fahren mit einigen Kollegen auch immer diesen Schrott reinziehen, das zehrt wirklich sehr an den Nerven. Nicht nur, dass diese "Musik" so oft gespielt wird, dass man es nach spätestens einer Woche leid ist, das Zeug ist auch noch billigst produziert und hat absolut keine Eigenständigkeit oder künstlerischen Tiefgang. Ganz schlimm find ich da die Black Eyed Peas mit ihrem von zig Vocodern (so nennt man den Effekt der Stimm-Verzerrung zu einer Computerstimme) verunstalteten Stücken. Dazu kommt immer der gleiche eintönige Beat zusammen mit irgendwelchen Synthezisern die vielleicht mal in den 90ern im Trance-Bereich innovativ waren.
Und asbolut grausam find ich ja auch JLo mit 'ihrem' "On the Floor". Noch mehr Kommerz geht ja nun überhaupt nicht. Man nehme eine Melodie, die in den 90ern mal ein Sommerhit war, einen Rapper der irgendwelchen sinnlosen Mist ins Mikrophon stammelt, 2 Zeilen Text übers Feiern und Tanzen und schließlich noch tanzbaren Beat. Fertig ist der Welthit 
Genau auf dem gleich tiefen Level siedeln bei mir Rihanna, David Guetta, DJ Antoine, Alexandra Stan und Konsorten. Fürchterlich 
Wie kann man sich sowas nur andauern anhören?

Aber zum Glück gibt es ab und an auch mal noch was, was mir dann auch mal länger im Ohr hängen bleibt, abseits von diesem Mainstream-House-Mist...
Hurts - Stay oder Marlon Roudette - New Age...zwar beides auch ziemlich platt produziert, aber wenigstens mit eingängiger Melodie


----------



## Opheliac (18. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H6B_5cBinpw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y2jvbSqVwh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXRtKvey4Lk


----------



## Alistair (18. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*The Prodigy* - _No Good (Start The Dance)_

Label: XL Recordings
Release: 1994
Genre: Electronic
Style: Techno, Breakbeat

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2h_7EU8FdwQ

Immer wieder super.


----------



## Memphys (18. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TH90oXJzQI&feature=related


----------



## Westfale_09 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiVc1NGBjjY


----------



## pibels94 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Blinded Colony My Halo - YouTube


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

An sich machen Within Temptation ja dicki aufgetratgenem, poppigen "Gothic"-Rock, aber wenn dann mal ne electro-Band den Mix macht, wird das Lied plötzlich gut 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCwxqbaiyWI


----------



## MirMir (19. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Bei mir ists imo die Rocky Horror Picture Show. Meine Freundin wollte nicht glauben, dass ich jedes Wort mitsprechen kann, also hab ichs ihr bewiesen. Und jetzt geht es nimemr aus meinem Kopf X'D


----------



## Evilich (19. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Opeth - The Devil's Orchard - YouTube 

Es geht nicht aus meinem Kopf! Und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Opheliac (19. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JdcUZVcKMrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B_izJq24G_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (20. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Galla starb am 10.08.2011  RIP
RAG - Kopf Stein Pflaster - YouTube


----------



## mds51 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Taio Cruz & Kylie - Higher
Professor Green - Jungle


----------



## AeroX (22. September 2011)

Ein Song von Prinz Pi.. Ich meine es wäre 'laura'.. Bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher...


----------



## Memphys (23. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Subway to Sally - Nichts ist für immer

und

Subway to Sally - MMXII


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaHIymKyWCg


----------



## Opheliac (24. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IUtbnJai3f4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UfsRDDNc5Gw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast XXXX (24. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XePJDglNpWM


----------



## MasterFreak (24. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV67JC0aaqU


----------



## Infin1ty (24. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Old but gold 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tq_YyvZXwgk


----------



## MfDoom (25. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

AMG - biiitch betta have my money


----------



## T'PAU (27. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Das Original ist... OK, aber *dieser* Remix hat sich in meine Gehörgänge gefressen! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx_uGS1TZEg?hd=1


----------



## MasterFreak (28. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TGp7W_HUK4&feature=relmfu


----------



## MetallSimon (28. September 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Es schwirrt in meinem Kopf umher:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsQhuxPsSjE


----------



## AeroX (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Grad vom Casper Virus angesteckt 

Einfach alles von casper, diese texte sind einfach gut!


----------



## MfDoom (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

I wont to be a Hippie - Technohead


----------



## Memphys (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIGM2dZX0CY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ozwNUH3Zt8


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Bei Pro7 im Trailer gesehen, und dann im Kopf fest gesessen.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdCbQzY8LjQ


----------



## MasterFreak (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

@<<Painkiller>> 
das is echt gut gemacht ^^ cool


----------



## MrReal1ty (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*Hust* Um mal die Techno/Hardstyle und was-weiß-ich Fraktion zu unterbrechen:

Letztens live gesehen und immernoch geflasht .__.

Emmure-Solar Flare Homicide (New Official Video) - YouTube

Ach und Casper ist echt gut


----------



## MfDoom (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Saugeil: Cocorosie Werewolf


----------



## Hatschi (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Ein Prosit - YouTube


----------



## MrReal1ty (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBJjREXXSyA


----------



## MasterFreak (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6ZLLnrjz2k
an die Death Metal und Hard Rock und was weiß ich Fans das hat mich auch geflasht


----------



## Sesfontain (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Tinie Tempah - Frisky Video HD UNCUT - YouTube 
dieser jungle breakdown ))))))
mag mir mal einer erklären, wie ich diese youtube videos hier einbette?


----------



## MasterFreak (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

klar du musst [YT*][/YT*] und da in die mitte die zeichen ab dem gleichzeichen bei dem YT Video machen  also Bsp: [YT*]oIEEIif21g4&feature=related[/YT*]
Aber ohne die * , da gibts auch ein zeichen in der liste wo man schreibt also dieses YouTube zeichen in rot und schwart 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Sesfontain (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

jau danke, ich hoffe das geht nun mal 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8Cpsk9lhDk
edit: es klappt, großen dank 
hier ein echt fieser jumpup track!


----------



## MasterFreak (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Das is ja gut das es klappt


----------



## MrReal1ty (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Von nen paar Kumpels... guter Song.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHckBhx9h2c


----------



## moe (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83M60qeRyMc


----------



## Opheliac (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kLEsINOcyrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*


at Moe..gefällt mir auch gut

Mein Ohrwurm ruhig mal zweimal hören....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5q-HcgncBs

MFG


----------



## Memphys (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCa_oic21sI


----------



## MrReal1ty (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



MrReal1ty schrieb:


> Von nen paar Kumpels... guter Song.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHckBhx9h2c


 
Ich hörs immernoch :>


----------



## Oromus (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Stuck - Caro Emerald


----------



## firephoenix28 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

What I've Done - Linkin Park [Dubstep Mix]


----------



## MfDoom (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Long Beach Dub Allstars - Love her madly

Frohes Wochenende allen


----------



## MrReal1ty (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4de-MLP8-Y


----------



## LiquidCenTi (24. Oktober 2011)

Netsky-Eyese Closed


----------



## MasterFreak (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Sfcw2QK9Ww&hd=1 von den Vocals sollte es ein Hardstyle Remix geben


----------



## AeroX (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Zurzeit hab ich als dieses Lied im kopf: [YT]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcfXE9jaCUo/[YT]


----------



## Hatschi (2. November 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Paul Kalkbrenner - Mad World - YouTube


----------



## Metalic (7. November 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0XmJvmB0l0


----------



## Kaid (7. November 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

geil 



Hatschi schrieb:


> Paul Kalkbrenner - Mad World - YouTube


----------



## MasterFreak (7. November 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7ZP_SVaKDg


----------



## 1975jassi (8. November 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-Av4xjpjnE&feature=related


----------



## Progame (8. November 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

after laughter - filtertypen 

hängt mir schon die ganze zeit nach


----------



## RapToX (8. November 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wt2QV3f8FrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterFreak (14. November 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDvr08sCPOc 
Best Ever Mike Shinoda FTW ^^


----------



## Patze93 (14. November 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/?gl=DE&hl=de&hl=de&gl=DE#/watch?v=yzSpeZjd3h0


----------



## MfDoom (15. November 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Marteria - Amys Weinhaus


----------



## Painkiller (26. November 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Americanos sei dank^^  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMrUxSi7Wis


----------



## AbsolutStorm (26. November 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Flo Rida - Good Feeling  einfach geil ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8T4VHcNemzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blue_Gun (27. November 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-LEiOzXHWM
Einfach super Song


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NhkK-1epUA


----------



## almfeg (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Sugar Jesus - Get a Hold of Yourself [HD] - YouTube

<3


----------



## trigg2 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Metric - Help I'm Alive (Album Version) - YouTube

gehört aufm Ami Radio Sender, geiler Ohrwurm.


----------



## Alistair (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*Thomas Pardo* - _Sub-Distortion_

Label: Naked Lunch
Land: Portugal
Release Date: 27.04.2010
Genre: Electronic
Style: Techno

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpHYIA_7U0o

Was für ein geiler Bass! Auf jeden Fall einer der besten Tracks von 2010. 

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Sasori (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*東方 Metalcore - Inanimate Dream*


Einfach traumhaft


----------



## MfDoom (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

skrillex ft. Korn - Get Up


----------



## Nico Bellic (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Von fern





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mKqRZirfRVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nico Bellic (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Matt Gonzo Roehr - *Zeitgeistreiter* (Live in der Rudolf-Mett-Halle Königsberg; 13.10.11)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FNvg3yrBG2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48K5Y0421Ig


----------



## MetallSimon (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_jnv0AYdEc


----------



## shinoda95 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=312Sb-2PovA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ueshiba (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Seit Colombiana in Endlosschleife...

Phoebe Killdeer - Fade out the lines





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KhvudsqVo_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fexzz (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

The Dark Knight Rises (Main Theme) - YouTube

Batman - The Dark Knight Rises. Ich kriegs nichtmehr ausm Ohr vor lauter Vorfreude auf den Film.


----------



## Robonator (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Grade hier endeckt und wird jetzt immer wieder abgespielt 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0Wy2hHkJug&


----------



## Midguard (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

http://youtu.be/p54CMth4Jpg


----------



## MfDoom (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Wizo - Santa Claus is coming to town






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ECpu6M0nMQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterFreak (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-c40Ny_rbbM Party


----------



## Westfale_09 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Jumping Hard Hard Jumping


----------



## Memphys (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubWzbJw1gJU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpGT5PJviiQ


----------



## T'PAU (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Der aktuelle _Vodafone_-Song geht mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxE_osZgBCQ


----------



## NotAnExit (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KTiQ75HY0DA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bierverkoster (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qz-Yne4LQoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterFreak (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNS4hmfrnm8


----------



## Betschi (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ggieW87i3KM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qtUW27MbrPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sasori (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*東方 Metal / Piano - Melting Time - YouTube*


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW7EnixZVNI&feature=related


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Renard - WI-FI BRIDGE - YouTube

Renard macht einfach nur Musik zum lieb haben <3


----------



## AeroX (7. Februar 2012)

Leider ohne link  

Kanye West - Good Life


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

[FREE TRACK] Renard - Rainbow Dash Likes Girls (Stay Gay Pony Girl) - YouTube

Wieder Renard <3 Ich mag Renard & Rainbow Dash  Das Lied ist so awesome


----------



## Rinkadink (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

1-2-3 ohhh du wunderschöööne....lorelei....endlich gehts nach vorne!


----------



## Alistair (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

*Dustin Zahn* - _Stranger (To Stability) (Len Faki Podium Mix)_

Genre: Electronic
Style: Techno, House

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2YEyAez-To

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## RapToX (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

ligeia - simulated drowning





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wRQdJ0A_D7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ACDSee (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Christian De La Playa - C'est La Vie Mon Chéri





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4TA_MeXY7Cs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eichensohn & Davenstedt - FFF





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vuyZ6m2b6gM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kommt im Auto richtig gut.


----------



## MasterFreak (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Np9r1XmWXE0


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mWfj0CwJZE&hd=1


Das FETZT!!!


----------



## Böhser Cabal (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Wahrscheinlich "I will alway love you" von Whitney Huston.

Nicht weil ich den Song sonderlich mag, sondern weil man auf fast allen Fernsehsendern mit Songs der toten Souldiva zugeballert wird.


----------



## MasterFreak (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FGSQd2KZ7A&hd=1 iwi in letzter Zeit hab ich voll den Billy Talent Flash


----------



## Gatsch (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

equilibrium  ^^

Equilibrium - Die Weide und der Fluß - YouTube


----------



## MasterFreak (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVPoBTJlUkQ&hd=1


----------



## Gatsch (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diiC55d1-Rk&feature=related


----------



## Memphys (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65DW4HiSMss

Wasser trägt mich rasch hinfort an manch seltsam blühend Ort,
ein Blick in Sehnsucht himmelwärts in allen Winden tanzt mein Herz...


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xy4vm

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Böhser Cabal (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Gatsch schrieb:


> equilibrium  ^^
> 
> Equilibrium - Die Weide und der Fluß - YouTube


 

Geiler Song!!!


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Tanz mit mir von Eisbrecher


----------



## MetallSimon (1. März 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

BANANA - YouTube


----------



## Gatsch (2. März 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Feuerschwanz-Latte - YouTube


----------



## Seabound (2. März 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vP-cNZmbZhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## troppa (3. März 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Katzenjammer - I Will Dance (When I Walk Away)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQbbIqQaypY

Acoustic FTW


----------



## RainbowCrash (3. März 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nQFRB1kAd_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## netheral (3. März 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

@RainbowCrash: Jeah! Geil! Geil! Geil!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSHDEsHW_80
Freedom Call halt. Happy shiny power metal mitten in die Maske. 
Der irrsinnige Anfang... Und dieser Refrain wird mich ein Leben lang nicht loslassen, genau wie "Enlighten Me" damals! Man mag von denen halten, was man will. Kitsch hin oder her! Ich finde die haben mit der neuen Platte wieder richtig (!) Feuer im Arsch und es ist einfach eine der Bands, mit der für mich alles angefangen hat. Gute Laune Mucke halt.


----------



## buxtehude (3. März 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

schlicht: hurt - aguilera


----------



## coroc (10. März 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Run to the hills- Iron Maiden


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Mein Momentaner Ohrwurm ist aufgrund des ansehens so manchen Lets Plays der Soundtrack von "The Binding of Isaac"


----------



## cYnd (14. März 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Seit dem ich letzte Woche beim Mexikaner war:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-Rqdgna3Yw


----------



## Bierverkoster (18. März 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

das ist auch ziemlich geil, geht sofort ins Ohr....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ipa0xkaRlZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterFreak (18. März 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-KHPYx7IZU&hd=1 Het is een nacht  Netherland 4 Ever <3 !!!


----------



## der-sack88 (19. März 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgAXpsFyYrM

einfach nur absolut geil. bringt mich grad durchs abi.


----------



## trigg2 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPtSKimbjOU


----------



## troppa (24. März 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers - Into the Great Wide Open

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RgapHFbRSw

+ 20° + Schiebedach & Scheiben offen = Hammer


----------



## Gatsch (25. März 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Feuerschwanz-Latte - YouTube


----------



## Vapor3Z (25. März 2012)

Nooooossa nooooossa
assim você me mata
ai se eu te pego
ai ai se eu te pego

Michel Teló - Ai se eu te pego

Das Lied geht mir seit Wochen nicht aus dem Kopf 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=K8mocxAs4Iw


----------



## art90 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlGiA0mtG-Q


----------



## Jobo0004a (28. März 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Super! Rock im Park, ich komme (-:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ChKnzwC-Pb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

ein mal Nachtschicht noch, dann Heist es wieder:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ekh4DiZRhyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## facehugger (30. März 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Ich mag aktuell gerade Two Steps from Hell:

Two Steps From Hell - Protectors of the Earth Cinematic - YouTube

Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (30. März 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



facehugger schrieb:


> Ich mag aktuell gerade Two Steps from Hell:
> 
> Two Steps From Hell - Protectors of the Earth Cinematic - YouTube
> 
> Gruß


 

Sehr geiler Track! 

Bei mir läuft der hier rauf und runter:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2RK6OGNMCY


----------



## facehugger (30. März 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



<> schrieb:


> Sehr geiler Track!
> 
> Bei mir läuft der hier rauf und runter:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2RK6OGNMCY


Ja, die Jungs machen feine Mucke

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

2 Steps from Hell sind genial.

Hier mal ein Hip-Hop Track welchen zufälliger Weise gefunden habe. Finde die Melo so geil...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtZKkrsYFmA


----------



## facehugger (30. März 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Was ich auch immer sehr geil gefunden habe:

Equilibrium soundtrack - Underground - YouTube

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hz-VbyU9DUM

Leider sehr leise.


----------



## MetallSimon (7. April 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aN9ke6WIgSc


----------



## MasterFreak (7. April 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY8tbzClKW0&hd=1


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. April 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Echt alt, aber immer noch der Brüller 

werner beinhart hochzeit - YouTube


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. April 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Nach "killed by death" jetzt "Dogs of war" ich könnts den ganzen tag hören. Richtig geile Musik mit richtig bums 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTCrR-DvSqI


----------



## Gatsch (14. April 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ZMZG8wUAZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheLogium (15. April 2012)

Look at my horse


----------



## seventyseven (16. April 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala HEY ! Du bist unbekannt doch denkst du bist Number 1 und hängst dabei pimpst du nicht mal deine Freundin weil er einfach hängt du bist nicht Hollywood Hank...


----------



## Leandros (16. April 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqiTM4_ES3I

^this!


----------



## troppa (19. April 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe2UXccid40

Schon was älter


----------



## Hanzo93 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Eifel 65 I´m Blue  (abe di abe dah)


----------



## Invisible_XXI (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Mal's Song - HD Widescreen - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUn-eN8mkDw


----------



## Robonator (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYXjLbMZFmo

Bekomm es nicht mehr aus dem Kopf...


----------



## Gatsch (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

klingt einfach geil^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ix_11UeGwYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Allein schon weil wegen des Theme-Songs ist die Serie 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1yydcG9woWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saubatzen (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Gatsch schrieb:


> klingt einfach geil^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
extrem gut!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Als Zusatz zu meinem vorherigen Video:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GC-ZmlwBWKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kommt etwas gebückter daher


----------



## Gatsch (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2HZZeiuD-W8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MetallSimon (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YO79MXYZp6I


----------



## Placebo (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Dieser Ohrwurm zieht immer, vorausgesetzt, man hält es ein paar Minuten aus  (Endlosschleife)


----------



## seventyseven (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Mir schwirrt die ganze Zeit die VBT Splash Runde von Sorgenkind im Kopf rum 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7Cb0cOoho8&feature=relmfu


----------



## Eol_Ruin (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Placebo schrieb:


> Dieser Ohrwurm zieht immer, vorausgesetzt, man hält es ein paar Minuten aus  (Endlosschleife)


 
 Boah - das ist fies!
Mal schauen - vielleicht mach ich das meiner ständigen Begleiterin als Klingelton rein. Die würd mich killen


----------



## ViP94 (8. Juni 2012)

Ich habe gestern Man In Black 3 im Kino gesehen und der Soundtrack ist echt ein krasser Ohrwurm.


----------



## MetallSimon (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Boah - das ist fies!
> Mal schauen - vielleicht mach ich das meiner ständigen Begleiterin als Klingelton rein. Die würd mich killen


 Dann nimm aber diese Version ab 30sec 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYxl1UYJdEQ


----------



## Gatsch (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ot6By1qWnAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Im Moment das ganze Album -Ballast der Republik- von den Toten Hosen!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Letztens mal auf YT angeklilckt und seitdem ein Ohrwurm, obwohl ich kein CoD Fan bin 

Dame - Pave Low [CoD Song] - YouTube


----------



## Niza (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Momentane Ohrwürmer*

Momentan
Dream a Dream vom Film Feivel der Mauswanderer in Wilden Westen

Mfg:
Niza


----------

